# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  ما تقرونيش

## Ayman Roshdy

كل ثانية يولد الآلاف...

ولكن قلما يجود الدهر بواحد مثل...

غتوت


هو (البارد بن أم تِلْمَة) المعروف عند عامة الناس باسم (غتوت بن نطع الغِلِساني).

ميلاده: ولد في فجر الثلاثاء الخامس من فقراير (مش فبراير بتاعكوا) عام ألفين وثمانية إلا تلتاشر من ميه. وجاء ميلاده (على عكس ما تظنون... وعليكوا واحد) في قاعة المناقشات، حارة (من خلال نظارات العواجيز) في ساعة ضلمة لا فيها قمر ولا شمس ولا كهرباء حتى بطارية اللابتوب خلصت ساعتها... ثم فر هاربا إلى قاعة فك التكشيرة، حيث اقتفل (وليس افتتح... ما كل الناس بيفتتحوا، عايز غتوت يبقى زي كل الناس؟) دكانة ما بيبيعش فيها أي حاجة.

أصل مذهبه: يمتد أصل مذهب الغتاتة دهورا طويلة حتى الإنسان الأول (ألم يكن إخراج الشيطان لسيدنا آدم من الجنة نوعا من الغتاتة؟).

حياته: مهددة وعليه 1117 حكم إعدام طازة (دول اللي صدروا امبارح فقط)، ولو الزملاء ما عبّروهوش حيموت من الجوع.

منهجه: رغم أن معظم البشر يمارسون الغتاتة بشكل أو بآخر، لكن (غتوت) صاحب خطة، موجزها الدعبسة وراء الزملاء في كافة القاعات وحدف بلاويه عليهم، هذا بالإضافة إلى ما يجود به المشاركون من تعليقات يقتات بها في ساعة الزنقة... واهه تعليق قَصيِر يمنع بلاوي كتير، وهنيا لك يا فاعل التعليق والثواب... (كما ترون فالشحاذة مهنة مشتقة من الفكر السنكوحي وهو الاسم التيني -مش اللاتيني- للغتاتة).

إنجازاته:
1-	رفض أن يولد يوم 4 فقراير لأنه يوم مشمس، وفضّل يوم 5 لأن الأرصاد تنبأت فيه بزعابيب.
2-	كفاية إنه منقي أمشير علشان يتولد فيه.
3-	هو الوليد الوحيد الذي رقع بالموال لحظة ميلاده فقال: 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
المنشد:	اللي وصل خمسين، حتما بسـره  يبـوح	=الـــــــــكــــــــــورس: آآآه
المنشد:	واللي حيستجدع حيتعب، وحتلاقيه ملووح =الـــــــــكــــــــــورس: آآآه
المنشد:	خد يا بن آدم دي النصيحة مني...
كحكـح وبرطـم دا العَـجَـز سلبـطـة
دا اللـي فـي قلـبـه خـشـا يتـعـب
واللـي مـا عنـدوش دم... عـاش  سنـكـوح =الـــــــــكــــــــــورس: آآآه[/poem]4-	كفاية كدا... مش قايل لكوا الباقي.

مواقفه: هو كان بيقف في (أحمد حلمي) زمان، لما الموقف اتنقل إلى (عبود) استبعد المسافة، وجالكوا هنا... وجاي مستعد من مجاميعه ، تعليقات ،حوارات،نكش، مناغشات... جاهزين؟

كلمة بجد: دعونا –دائما- نضحك (مع) بعض ولا نحاول إضحاك غيرنا (على) بعض... لكن يمكنم دائما التخبيط في (غتوت) فهذه وظيفته... وهو ليس أنا بالطبع.
مع أرق تحياتي،
ايمن رشدي

----------


## natalia

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه اوي تسلم ايدك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

لو كان أيمن رشدي هو اللي حيرد، كان قال (تسلمي، وشكرا...) وحاجات من دي...
لكن (غتوت) يقول:
خدنا إيه، شوفي لنا شقة طعمية، ولا ربع جنيه... طب تعليقين فكة ندش على حسهم شوية.
طب باقول لك إيه، ما تعرفيش حد مكسور ومالهوش في اللماضة ننق عليه شوية... أظن حتقولي لي ما يصحش... أهه انتي كدا... مش فالحة إلا في الأصول.
يا ساتر على الناس لما يكون عندها ذوق!
وجع في شباشبك،
غتوت

----------


## the_chemist

أنى أنفع يا غتوت

أصل أنا عاوز أتعلم منك شوية لماضة

هتعلمنى

و شوية لماضة قليلة تفك بلاوى كتيرة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كيماوي يا بني،

إملا الاستمارات (229 استمارة)،
والطلبات (706 طلب)،
والمذكرات (112 مذكرة)،

وهات باقي مسوغات النظر في قبولك وهي كلآتي:
110001 شهادة ميلاد،
و77 مؤهل علمي مختلف،
وشجرة العيلة حتى الأسرة الرابعة معتمدة من سجل مدني حلايب،
ومدونة بوزنك مثبت في جميع مكاتب الصحة كل أسبوع لمدة ثلاث أعوام متعاقبة... أي ثلاث أعوام للتخفيف).


وبعدين تعال لي علشان أقول لك...


لأ


طبعا ما تنفعش... إنت بصراحة تكوينك كغتت معيوب... مش موهوب يعني... عايز أمارة... بص على كلامك... عمرك شفت واحد غتت بيستأذن؟


روح يا شيخ... دا انتوا تفرسوا... إللي ما فيكوا واحد طبيعته رذيلة كدا أعرف آخد وادي معاه، ولا واحدة تنحة تلد على قلبي وتحسسني بسواد العيشة.


إسمع... أملك الوحيد تسلك الطريق المباشر اللي بينفع الايام دي... الكوسة... خللي الست أمنية تبعت لي بوسة كمان وانا علشان خاطرها (يمكن) أنظر في أمرك... و(جايز)... (أفكر) في (احتمال) إني آخدك غتت تحت التمرين...

وإلى ذلك الحين وريني شطارتك يا معلم كيماوي في نشر الإعلان التالي على كل من تسول له نفسه أن ينتمي للمنتدى... وما تفرقش... كبير، صغير... دوس ... عايزهم يستووا.

هذا مع العلم إننا ما بنعلمش ببلاش... تجيب معاك المرة الجاية كوزين عصير قصب  في كل واحد بصلة مخللة أو حتتين تورتة بدنجان.

وجع في شباشبك... (لحين ترقيتك)
غتوت الأفخم


يا أهل المنتدى
سيفتتح باب الاستشارات الساقعة والتشخيصات التلمه يوم الثلاثاء 5 فقراير الساعة 4 م ويغلق 5 م في نفس اليوم وقد كتب هذا الإعلان الساعة 6 م... يعني بعدها بساعة، هو كدا.
قصر الكلام... اللي عايز حاجة يقول... خلليها تبشبش شوية.
وجع في شباشبكم الفردة الشمال فقط (يلزم الترقي لوجع الفردتين معا)

----------


## 2008esraa2008

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

لا بقى...

من هنا ورايح كل واحد معدي يدفع رسم دخول قرطاس لب اسمر... وكوز درة نَي بقلاحته رسم ... قعاد... ونص كباية حمص الشام رسم خروج...

عايزين ناآآآآآآآآآآآآآكل

يا كدا يا إما تبعتوا أي استفسارات أو استشارات أو استطلاعات رأي يفتيكم فيها الغتيت الأفخم. إيه ؟ خلاص... ما حدش محتاج ولا درهم بلادة؟

مس حلام حليم تثيبوه يموت من الكوح؟ صحن فتة لله يا ست هانم... فخدة ضاني ينوبك ثواب يا بيه...

وبرضه وجع في شباشبكم...
الغتت الأفخم.

----------


## the_chemist

طيب يا توت خد دى من أمنية   :61: 

و بعدين دى كمان كوبايتين عصير بالجاز عشان نولع في اللى يعادينا هههه و لا تحبه بمية النار

 :Smilie Bier2:   :Smilie Bier2: 

 :Tea:  و اشرب شاي بنشارة الخشب كمان

 ::  و ولع شمع و تورتة كمان

بس في طلب مقدرش عليه

تقولى أستحمه 
أقول لك لاء يا عم المية مقطوعة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يسترك ربنا يا كيماوي يابني ولا يشحتف لك أنبوبة ولا يدشدش لك مخبار، وينصرك على الخواجة بنزن وكل من يعاديك.

واطمن جدا... سعدت بموقفك من الحموم... حموم إيه يا عم؟ فال الله ولا فالك... نحن مع الثبات... والنظافة دي أصلها بطيعتها حالة غير مستقرة... دايما تتغير إلى... آآآ... (عدم) نظافة.

كدا فل قوي وحنغتت ونغلس ونجيب الخفيف للي ما يعجبناش.

اسمع... روح اتطقس لنا كدا في الجناح الشمالي من القاعات (التكنولوجيا والمعلومات والأدب والحاجات اللي عايزة مخ دي، أنا مش حاروح بنفسي مش علشان ما عنديش مخ لا سمح الله... كل الحكاية الهوا عندهم بحري وشديد علي شوية)...

شوف فيه هناك حد ينفع نصطبح بيه ونفقع مرارته على ما أشمشم أنا في قاعة التعارف والمناسبات... دا هناك ناس شكلهم طيبين قوي ومش حيحدفونا بطوب أسمنتي... بس اسمع... إياك تهوب ناحية القاعات الدينية... ما احناش حمل العالم دي يابا.

في انتظار أخباركم... هييه... حانغلس.
وجع في شباشبك وكرافتاتك (تم ترقيتكم إلى منصب كبير العسس والبصاصين)
روح بص بقى ما تقفليش كدا.
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

مولاى الغتوت الأفخم

فيه 

ملك مملكة حرفوشيا الشاعر محمد نديم

ايه رأيك

يالله علي بركة الله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

محمد نديم؟ دا حبيبي...
فين أيام زمان... لما كان شعره يتنشر ويتترجم على الإنترنت... وانا شعري يتنشر ويتعصر على الحبل... أروح له... وروني بس سكته... دلوني عليه... أنا جاييييييييييييي.

----------


## the_chemist

> محمد نديم؟ دا حبيبي...
> فين أيام زمان... لما كان شعره يتنشر ويتترجم على الإنترنت... وانا شعري يتنشر ويتعصر على الحبل... أروح له... وروني بس سكته... دلوني عليه... أنا جاييييييييييييي.


يا عم أيمن ايه

هو الالزهايمر اشتغل

بأقولك محمد نديم
مش عبدالله النديم ياراجل
مخدتش الدوا ليه بس هتفضحنا كده

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ما تقرونيش


لأ هنقراااااااااااااااااا

ايه الدوشة دى على الصبببببببببببببببببح
سامعة صوت غتاتة بس صوتها عالى حبتين
وانا افتكرت ان مفيش غتتين هنا غيرى
لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
دا انا بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
والغتاتة متمشيش معانا
لا يهمنا غتتوت ولا غلوس
ولا حتى كبير البصاصين
دا احنا اللى اشترينا الغتاتة وطمعنا فيها
ولا بنلبس شرابات ولابوتات
ادعوا براحتكم بقى
وووووووووووووووووولا هيحوق ياغتوت
هتغتت هغتت
هتغلس هغلس
هتغيب عيلة غتوت نفر نفررررررر وووووووووووولا يهمنا




> هو (البارد بن أم تِلْمَة) المعروف عند عامة الناس باسم (غتوت بن نطع الغِلِساني).


الفاااااااااااااااااااااتحة
توفى الى رحمة الله تعالى من يومين
ومن كتر غتاتة حلف مايتدفن
وقال هيقعد يغتت على خلق الله بريحته اللى طلعت
دا من بسبب الموت دا من قله الحما




> شوف فيه هناك حد ينفع نصطبح بيه ونفقع مرارته على ما أشمشم أنا في قاعة التعارف والمناسبات... دا هناك ناس شكلهم طيبين قوي ومش حيحدفونا بطوب أسمنتي


قلبك ابيض ياغتوووووووووووووت
وماخفى كان اعظم
دا الوش الاولانى بس
بتاعت قاعة التهانى والتعارف
انما لسه 52 وش
كل قاعة ولها وشهااااااااااا
وفك التكشيرة لوحدها لها اربع وشوش
نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااا

صباح الغتاتة 
متشكرين وبلاش دوشة بقى

----------


## the_chemist

إلحق يا عم أيمن 

الجنس الناعم "سابقا" أبو ساطور "حاليا بعد التعديل" وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل

يا مرحب يا مرحب

بس ايه التهديد ده

احنا مش بيهمنا

و ايه يعنى سواطير و أكياس بلاستيك
ايه يعنى هنبقي شهداء الغرام الحلو

لاء و ايه الحلاوة الكبيرة بتهددنا
أموت بساطورك يا جميل و النبى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا أبا أمنيه (أضحك الله سنها دائما)

عبد الله النديم دا يسبقني بأجيال...

ييجي 14 يوم أو أكتر كمان...آه والله.

وبتسألني ما أخدتش دوا النسيان ليه؟.... نسيت طبعا.

عموما أنا اتمشيت لهناك، وجريت رجل واحدة على نياتها (قال فاكرة إنها غتته) إسمها بنت شهريار، واهه بتبُخ فيّ في الدور اللي تحتك... بس انا حاتصدر لها بمنتهى الصراحة والشجاعة...

تعال بس انت يمين كدا شوية خلليني اعرف اقف وراك.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه دا؟

مين اللي سارحة بوشوش كتيرة دي قدام ساحة القصر دي؟

خدوا منها 3-4 وشوش نركبهم ع الموبيلات واتنين على موتوسيكلات الموكب الغتوتي، وراضوها بنكتة بايخة ولا حاجة زي دي مثلا:

ولد من رعايا الدولة الغتوتية راح يشتري فول من على عربية الفول، بعد ما البياع حط له حقه طلب منه يحط له شوية كمان... الراجل طاوعه... وشوية كمان... الراجل ما كسفوش... مشي الولد خطوتين ورجع عايز ع الفول شوية زيت... الراجل حط له... الولد قال له الزيت كتر... حط شوية فول... الراجل بدأ يتغاظ... لكن مشى كلامه واداله... راح الولد 3 خطوات ورجع يتمحك في شوية فول زيادة... بعد ما أخدهم طلب لهم شوية زيت... وفضل على كدا يروح وييجي... لما في الآخر بياع الفول روحه طلعت وراح زاقق القدره قالبها في الشارع وصرخ: هه ... آدي القدرة... مش بايعين فول...
الولد مد له إيده بالطبق وقال له: طب حط حبة زيت

ملحوظة: يا بتوع بورسعيد... الولد دا سقط في سنة تانية غتاتة لأن البياع اتحمق فقط ولم يصب بالجدري والسعار من غيظه... حاسبوا على روحكوا... آدي احنا بنقول اهه... دانتوا في الغتاتة غلابة وآخركوا قافيتين يشمعوا ضلفكوا.

كمان ملحوظة: يا بتوع مش-بورسعيد، (باقي سكان الكرة الأرضية يعني) البورسعيدية غلابة في الغتاتة فقط أما الأشياء الأخرى كالاشتباك البدني... أو الشومي... أو حتى السكاكيني وخلافه... فهم... وربنا يحفظنا... صواريخ.



كمان كمان ملحوظة: مفيش... دي بتاعة الغتاتة... مانتوا عارفينها.
وجع في أباجوراتكو،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

بس بصراحة يا معلم

بصراحة يا معلم

جبت اللى هيه

الحلاوة كلها

تسلم يا معلم

----------


## the_chemist

بالمناسبة دى 
هوريك جمال بلدنا

روح بس اتمشي لغاية نكت الواد أهلاوى و شوف بنت بلدنا و خفة الروح

اضحك شوية بس ملناش في الغتاتة

هما هنا المحافظة بعتتنى اكون تلميذ في مدرسة غتوت الأكبر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أمال ايه يا كيماوي يا بني... إنت لسة شفت حاجة...

دا انا لحد دلوقتي باغتت بالـ "Second Mind"...

طب تصدق بإيه... أنا عمري ما خلصت حلم وانا نايم لآخره... دايما أدخل في حلم تاني قبل الأول ما يخلص... أمال ايه... غتاتة في اللاوعي.

بس وحياة الغالي عندك ما تبقاش تشاور لي على حتة وتقول لي روحها...

يا بني هو انا شايف مناخيري...؟

مش توصف لي بالظبط الناس دي فين اللي عايزني أروحلها... دا انا آخر مرة جيت اعدل نفسي وانا على كنبة الصالون في بيتنا (مدينة نصر)... خبطت في تمثال ابراهيم باشا في العتبة.

يا إما تبعت لي واحدة شابة من اللي يفتحوا النفس تاخد بإيدي (رفقا بسني فقط) وتوديني لحد هناك.

وجع في مقلمتك،
غتوت الأعظم

ملحوظة: أنا (برشتت) على جماعة حرفوشيا وعدت رافعا رايات الغزاة المنتصرين... يعني لو حبيت ترمي نظرة.

كمان ملحوظة: البنية بنت شهريار دي خبطت فيك لما قالت انها ما يهمهاش ولا كبير بصاصين ولا حاجة... عايزك تخمر لها رد يخللي فريزر الثلاجة يشتكي من البرودة... وريني همتك.

كمان كمان ملحوظة: برضه بتاعة الغتاتة، لا هو انت فاكر اني مش حاغتت عليك؟

----------


## the_chemist

لا واضح لازم تغتت و حقك
بس برضه نسامحها يا كبير "بس عشان الحلاوة و يمكن و هى جاية من بورسعيد تسقيك الميه يمكن تفوت لنا توبين قماش و بدلتين شتوى كده محترمين" ماشي


هأدعبس و أدور  لك علي مزة حلوة توصلك

تنفع ليلي علوى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

منحنا نحن غتوت الأفخم سلطان غتوتيا العظمى عفونا الشامل عن المدعوة/ بنت شهريار نظرا للكوسة التي تتوسط لها (الكيماوي أبو أمنية هانم رفع الله شأنها كبير البصاصين بالدولة وشعبها الوحيد) وليس طمعا في القماش والبدل (كفاية جوز شرابات بس فرد شمال كلها) ولا خوفا من أبوها شهريار ( هو فاضي للي زينا) ولا تابعه مسرور لأنه بيخاف لا نفقع مرارته.

أما انت يا أبو أمنية، فأحب ألفت نظرك إني من جيل أصغر مزة عرفناها هي (ماري منيب) الله يرحمها... مين بقى نادية علوي دي؟ تقدر تجيب لي الغندورة الدلوعة... أمينة رزق؟

وجع في أفلامكو،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

طيب الالزهايمر و ماشي

بس دى أمينة رزق في الباي باي

و شكرا لاستجابتك الكريمة علي طلبنا بالعفو

ربنا يديم عليك سلامة شباشبك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مين الزهايمر اللي ماشي دا؟

وماشي رايح فين؟

وبعدين انت باين عليك مش حرك...

إذا كانت البنت أمينة في الباي باي...

 شوف لنا واحدة تاني في الهاللو... بس تكون زيها كدا في نعومة أظافرها.

وجع في امشاطكوا،
غتوت الأعظم

ملحوظة: إذا لم تقم بنت شهريار بتقديم واجب الشكر على عفونا السامي فورا، فالويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور... عاملين إيه ع الفطور؟

----------


## the_chemist

أنا مش حرك يا باشا

طيب ماشي دا رايح السكة التالتة

و بعدين فطور ايه الساعة 2 بعد الضهر

اسأل ع الأهم عشان الغدا عادة فيه الحاجة اللى بترم العضم

اسأل بنت شهريار عاملة ايه ع الغدا ماشي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا بني...

من أصول الغتاتة إنك تعرف تجرجر رجل الناس...

الأول تسأل على الفطور... هم يستسهلوا... ويفتكروا إنهم حيقضوها بحتة جبنة، فيرحبوا بيك...

تفطر انت... وتبلط للغدا... والعشا... والبياتة... وكل ما وسعك التبليط.

وجع في بلوفراتك،
غتوت الأعظم

----------


## the_chemist

لا بصراحة إنت أستاذ
أمال أنا جيت ليه عشان أتعلم

سمعت دى
بيقول لك
كان في واحد راح يزور صاحبه في بلد تانية
و ع العشا كان فيه طعمية و فول و جبنة و حلاوة طحينية
كل لما صاحبنا يمد ايده ع الحلاوة صاحب البيت يقول له جربت الجبنة جربت الطعمية يعنى معرفش ياكل من الحلاوة
لما جم يناموا مكنش فيه غير أوضة واحدة و سرير واح
الراجل نيم مرات جنب الحيطة و هو في النص و صاحبه ع الطرف
بعد شوية صاحبنا مد ايده و طبطب ع الولية و قالها "جوزك نام" قالت له "لسه"
المهم كام مرة علي كده و بعدين قالت له "أيوة نام"
قالها: طيب قومى إعمل لى سندوتش حلاوة"

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

نكتة جميلة وضحكتني...

ما تكررش الحكاية دي كتير علشان الحساسية اللي عندي.

وجع في فلاقيعك (أظن حاتقول لي مش عارفها... ما انا لسة شارحهالك عند الست شعاع من نور في تفسح في الفسحاء بعد تفرنخ).
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

حاااااااااااااااااااااااسب يا  عم أيمن 
هتحاسب على إيه؟؟ هو انتا  أخدت حاجة عشان تحاسب عليها؟؟

و قد تعتقد أنني بزيارتي لدكانتك  آتي طالبا حق اللجوء أو باحثا عن خبرة تنفعني مستقبلا في عالم الغتاتة .. حاشا و كلا .. فقد أتيتك  بائعا لا شاريا .. بخرجين أحدهما ملؤه رخامة و الآخر  بغتاتة  مستوردة  من اليابان رأسا - مش تايوان- ياباني يا أونكل غتوت و على رأي المثل يا باني ف غير ملكك يا مربي ف غير ولدك .
استنى يا عم أيمن ... ما تمشيش ... راجعلك 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

ما كل حين  تنجــح الأســــــفار  ** نفق الحمار و بارت الأشعار
خرجي على كتفي و ها أنا دائر ** بين البيــــوت كأنني عطّــــار[/poem]
(الشعر في عصر المماليك)

----------


## the_chemist

> حاااااااااااااااااااااااسب يا  عم أيمن 
> هتحاسب على إيه؟؟ هو انتا  أخدت حاجة عشان تحاسب عليها؟؟
> 
> و قد تعتقد أنني بزيارتي لدكانتك  آتي طالبا حق اللجوء أو باحثا عن خبرة تنفعني مستقبلا في عالم الغتاتة .. حاشا و كلا .. فقد أتيتك  بائعا لا شاريا .. بخرجين أحدهما ملؤه رخامة و الآخر  بغتاتة  مستوردة  من اليابان رأسا - مش تايوان- ياباني يا أونكل غتوت و على رأي المثل يا باني ف غير ملكك يا مربي ف غير ولدك .
> استنى يا عم أيمن ... ما تمشيش ... راجعلك 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> ما كل حين  تنجــح الأســــــفار  ** نفق الحمار و بارت الأشعار
> خرجي على كتفي و ها أنا دائر ** بين البيــــوت كأنني عطّــــار[/poem]
> (الشعر في عصر المماليك)


ايه ده يا قهلا يا قهلا بزميل المهنة "مش الغتاتة عشان أنا لسه تلميذ بليد"

بس انت اللى جيت و اللا الديك الرومى "قصدى الهوى" رماك

أنا شفت بعضا من إبداعك بس يعنى لازم نتعلم منكما

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أمال ايه يا زمل بس .. هيه كيميا  أونطه!! ... و بعدين أنا شايفك مع المعلم غتوت ساعة يرضى عنك و ساعة يقلب عليك .. بصراحة ما هانش عليا  ... احنا برضو ولاد كار  (شكلنا هنعمل عصابة زي بتاعة حمادة و توتو - بس مع الفرق اننا كيماوي )  :: 



فين صاحب  المحل ده؟؟ ولا نشمعوه  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

وسع كدا يا أبا أمنية وريني الوجه الجديد دا...

بتقول إيه يا أوسيمي؟ جاي تعمل إيه؟... تبيع غتاتة... هع هع... حلوة دي...

ضحكوا عليك اليابانيين بالـ(أمبلاج) يا سليم الطوية، يا صافي النية...

الغتاتة اللي انت جاي تبيعها دي، هم أصلا واخدينها مني بس (مركزة)... بيخففوها ويدوها للناس الطيبين يبيعوها.

با قول لك إيه... الشعرا الحساسين اللي زي جنابك ما ينفعوش في اللعبة دي... باختصار لأن عندهم دم..

يلزم لك أولا إنك تصفي دمك لآخر قطرة وتحط مكانة حبر شيني أو جاز قديم، ثم تشرب كل عبوات الغتاتة اللي معاك دفعة واحدة...

وبعدين تيجيلي... أشوف وضعك يبقى ازاي.

على فكرة... الحاجة الوحيدة اللي فيها رمق غتاتة هي التهديد بتشميع الدكانة... معقولة... ولو إني كل يوم باشمعها على نفسي 3 مرات قبل الأكل وبعده (دا لما بنلاقي ناكل)...

وكمان كنت يصح تهدد بقلبها بعد التشميع لمقلب عمومي وتحط عليها يافطة كبيرة بتقول (هذا الإفيه منقول):
هنا مركز قيادة منظمة القاعدة وطالبان وكل من بيزعل إسرائيل والأمريكان.

وجع في قصائدكو (هو انا حاغلب علشان سيادتك جاي حافي؟).
وكمان وجع في بحوركوا، وأوزانكوا، وقافياتكوا (دا كدا ع الماشي... أصلي مستعجل).
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مش هنا...

شوف اللي بعده.

وجع في ملاحيظكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ولا هنا

شوف اللي بعده.

وجع في مواضيعكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مش هنا...

شوف بقى أول ملحوظة... وخلليك ورا الملاحيظ... إوعى تسيبها.

وجع في مشاركاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

يا غتوت الأفخم

بلاش ملاحيظ دى
عشان على وزن مراحيض

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

سلامو عليكو 
ايه يا عم غتوت انتا فين .. أنا  معدّي في المنطقة قلت أرمي السلام و أشوف يمكن  تكون عاوز حاجة .. صراحة يا عم غتوت نظامك ده مش هينفع في الدكانة دي  .. لازم تنوّع .. انا النهاردة  جايبلك معايا شوية غلاسة ، على وِقّّتين تلامة من الفريزر رأسا خللي بالك  بكره صابح الاتنين أجازة الحلاقين يعني السعر هيضرب .. و ممكن تاخد بالباقي شوية رخامة مستوية و أهي حاجة تمشّي حاجة  لغاية ما بنت السلطان تشوف لنا  حل ف موضوع المرتبات و الحوافر.... و يجعله عامر 

خلاص مش هنشمعوه..
و إيه كمان .. قول معايا 
آه .. الحوافر..  مكتوبة صح  مش ناسي نقطة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا أوسيمي...

أولا: بضاعتك طازة... إحنا ما بنقدمش إلا الحمضان والمحنط... عندك؟

ثانيا: يوم الاتنين دا يوم مفترج لأن كل الحلاقين بييجوا ياخدوا حصتهم الأسبوعية مني... مش عايزين نق وقر.

ثالثا: ما تسيب الدكانة تقفل ولا تولع... نفتح غيرها ونعمل زي الحكومة، ونلم رسوم جديدة (حاجة كدا زي رسوم النظافة اللي كلوها علينا).

رابعا: سبق وقلت لك إنت ما تنفعش في معايا... يعني الزملاء لما يعرفوا إنك بتورد لي بضاعة... وهم شايفين شغلك الجميل في قاعة الشعر... أقول لهم إيه... غتوت حسيس؟

وجع في بضايعكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الكيماوي العساس البصاص

لو قلنا بلاش ملاحيظ...

تنفع ملحوظات (على وزن حمامات)؟

ولا أقول (حكمة قراري) على وزن (طفح المجا...)؟

ثم انت معترض ليه أساسا؟

هو إيه عيب إدخال ألفاظ لها ريحة في كلام الغتتا؟

وجع في مراحيضك،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

سيب زميلى معانا

هنطلع دخان و نعمل حاجات تمام

ماشي يا غتوت بيك

----------


## زوزو عادل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل 
والله مت على نفسى من الضحك على غتوت

بلاش تغتت يا استاذ ابو امنيه مع غتوت الافخم
متهيالى ماحدش هيغلبه خالص
لانه استاذ فعلا فى الغلاسه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إنتي بتشنعي علي يا ست زوزو؟

عموما ليكي رد أسقع من فريزر تلاجة لحمة في القطب الشمالي...

بس حاكتبه أول ما افهم (الفلاسة) دي يعني إيه؟

ملحوظة: بتبصوا على إيه؟ الملاحيظ مكانها تحت.

وجع في شناكلكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

الملحوظة أهه كنتوا متسربعين على إيه؟:
 فقط للعلم آخر 11 واحد حاولوا يفهموني جدول (1) من جداول الضرب اعتزلوا وقعدوا في قفص القرود في جنينة الحيوانات... بيشتغلوا (فول سوداني).

----------


## زوزو عادل

مين قال ياغتوت الفلاسه دى اصلا

انت اللى ما اخدتش بالك
او انك
خايف تغتت عليا ههههههههه
صح خايف

بص كويس فى المشاركه بتاعتى مش عتلاقى الكلمه دى اصلا موجوده

وفعلا من خاف سلم
ههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

عدلتيها وعملتيها بالغين؟

وإيه يعني؟

برضه أنا حادور ع (الفلاسة)... ووراها لآخر صفحة في القاموس الروسي.

أنا حر.

وجع في فلاستكوا (خدوها كدا لحد ما الاقيلها معنى)
غتوت الأفخم غصب عن عين اللي ما بيضربش

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

لله يا محسنين لله...

حسنة قليلة تحوش إيد المنصورجية التقيلة..

لله يا محسنين لله...

هنيا لك يا فاعل الخير والثواب...

لو زوزو جَت تسأل إضرب طناش وسُك الباب

لله يا محسنين لله...

غِتِت بقى ولسانه زنقه في الدقهلية
إديني خلليني ازوغ... وما حدش يدلّها عليّ
دا الجبن في المغتتة مأصل صحيح...
أما الندالة... فدي مسألة نية... آآآه.

وجع في تزويغاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم سابقا، والزايغ حاليا

ملحوظة: ما تتفضلي يا ست زوزو... الكازوزة ع النار والشاي في التلاجة.

----------


## زوزو عادل

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت
مش بنخاف من حد
لا غتوت ولا ماغتوتش
هو فين
خليه يطلعلى
يورينى نفسه

دا احنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكو
انت فييييييييييييييين يا غتوت ياللى مش افخم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أرد؟!

هو انا عبيط؟

فكركوا بقى... كل ما هي تقول علي مش أفخم... وتستحلف لي...

فدا يثبت إن الغتاتة جابت مفعولها معاها وإني الأفخم بلا منازع...

بس... حد يشغلها شوية... عايز آخد نفس... الكنبة دي واطية قوي والاندفاس تحتها يخنق.

وجع في كنباتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم بالدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع... لكن تقول لي أطلع... مش طالع.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا كيماوي...

زميلك اللي من أوسيم دا حالته معقربة...

أولا يلزم له نقع في خلاصة التوكسافين 17 يوم...

وبعدين حقن زيت خروع 7 أسابيع...

ثم غسيل مخ مستمر لمدة 5 شهور على الأقل علشان نمسح كل الملافظ الشاعرية اللي ما تنفعناش من عنده...

وأخيرا عملية استئصال مشاعر لأنها منتشرة في كل جسمه، مش قلبه بس...

دا حالته شبه ميئوس منها...

وبعدين... دا من أوسيم... = من الجيزة زي حالاتي... مش حرام عليكم ... مش كفاية أنا ع المحافظة؟

وجع في مجالسكم المحلية،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## زوزو عادل

*دا انت بتحلم يا غتوت*
*انت تتغتت عليا*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*طيب اطلع من تحت الكنبه لتموت وماعنتش تغتت*
*ههههههه*
*ماتخفش*
*ياغتوت الافخم*
*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااغتوووووووووووووووووووووو  وت*
*اطلعلى*
*كلمنى من فوق الكنبه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مرسل إلى: الست زوزو.
الراسل: غتوت الأفخم

حسنا... بعد أن جثوت على ركبتيك متوسلة لفخامتنا (امال حتكلميني وانا تحت الكنبة ازاي؟) أن نتنازل ونحقق لك ولو مطلبا واحدا من مطالبك غير العدوانية (خدي بالك قوي من غير العدوانية دي)...

فرفقا بحالتك، وعلشان خاطر ما حدش يقول عليّ جبان...

مش طالع...

أنا ماحدش يقول عليّ جبان... أنا جبان قوي... إيه جبان دي؟

عايزاني أطلع؟
إديني الأمان وعاهديني تعدي علينا في الدكانة كل شوية ترمي السلام وتجيبي بطاطساية نية وعودين جرجير ناشفين لفقراء ومحتاجي السلطنة الغتوتية. (أنا أولهم).

وجع في صوانيكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

ملحوظة: سأظل مختبئا لحين توقيعك على المعاهدة باسم كل شعب الدقهلية، بس انا مش خايف أبدا، و... إيه دا؟... المية اللي على شبشبي دي جت منين؟

----------


## زوزو عادل

لالالالالالالالالالالا
دا بعدك ياغتوت
انا مابوقعش فى معاهدات ابدااااااااااااااا
وكمان عاوز تستغلنى واعدى عليكم كل يوم
واعملكم مكرونه بشامل وصينية بطاطس
وكمان جرجير
دا انت عارف حزمة الجرجير فى قطر بكام بى 4 ريال
ولا الفاكهه 
لالالالالالالالا ياغتوت دا بعدك
خليك كده تحت الكنبه يارب الفار ياكل رجلك
ياغتووووووووووووت الاففخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

رسالة مسجلة:
إلى: الست زوزو
من: غتوت الأفخم

نطقتيها بكيبوردك اللي فيها مفتاحين زيادة...

إعترفتي إني الأفخم...

على فكرة... اللي تحت الكنبة دي الجلابية...
غتوت الحقيقي مستخبي في حتة ولا حتعرفيها لما تعصري الموقع كله.

خلليكي بقى مع الفار بتاعك. ::p: 

وجع في عصاراتكوا،
غتوت الأفخموت باعتراف المنصورجيوت

ملحوظة: ما يصحش برضه تقعدي تعدي في أسعار الحاجة،  لو سعر الكيلو غالي... هاتي شوال وخلاص.. بس انجزي.

----------


## زوزو عادل

*ياهلا ياهلاااااااااااا*
*اخيرا يا غتوت طلعت من تحت الكنبه واتكلمت*
*اخبار الفران ايه*

*وبعدين ياعنى ياغتوت مش الكدب حرام* 
*ولا انت بتكدب عادى كده يعنى*
*انت قولت انك تحت الكنبه* 
*وبعدين تطلع لسانك وتقول دوروا عليا*
*احنا هلعب مع بعض مساكه ولا ايه*


*وبعدين ايه الحيره دى اقولك مش الافخم تقولى مش عارف ايه*
*انك غتت عليا* 
*اقولك الافخم تقولى انك اعترفتى* 

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ياغتوت* 
*انت مش عاجبنى اليومين دول مالك كده خاسس شويتين*
*ياعم كل اعتنى بنفسك شويه* 
*قبل الفار ماياكلك كلك وانت تحت الكنبه ههههههههههه*

*وبعدين انت ملتنا اوجاع واحنا مش راضين نكلمك* 
*حاسب بقا كله الا عصارتنا اه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

آآخخ يا زوزو يا بنتي...


جيتي على الجرح...


الفيران يا زوزو... حالها بقى صعب خالص...


معصعصة ومعضمة... وحالها يبكي...


دا حتى آخر فار أكلته... ما عملش مرقة في الشوربة خالص... تصوري!


أما الكذب فهو يحلّ في أوقات وظروف محددة بعينها ومنها (التقاة) أو الاتقاء...


وانتي امبارح كان الشرر بيطق من عينك، وودانك مطلعة دخان... وتقولي لي أبوح بالصدق!! يا خي هع.


عموما، وإثباتا لحسن النية... بلاش وجع في عصاراتكوا (ألا هو انتي مرتبطه بالعصارة برباط عاطفي ولا حاجة؟ إيه كنتوا بتلعبوا مع بعض وانتوا صغيرين؟ ولا انتي حلم حياتك تشتغلي مديرة العصير في محل قصب... قولي... قولي ما تتكسفيش).


وجع في أباجوراتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## زوزو عادل

*صباح الخير ياغتوت* 
*حبيت اصبح عليك*
*ياترى نمت فين امبارح*
*تحت ايه تانى*
*غتوووت*
 ::p: 












*غتووووووووووت*












 ::p: 















 ::p: 

*انا جبتلك الفطار معايا عشان صحتك مش عجبانى*
*وطبعا الفران مابتشبعش*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الورد النادي...

دا حيبقى أحلى نهار ما دام فيه فطار...

أسكتي يا ست زوزو... امبارح بعد ما كرشوني من المنتدى (عادي زي كل يوم) رحت ادوّر لي على مرقد... فين وفين... لقيت مَنور عمارة... بس متغطي من فوق  وفي درا من الريح... وإيه... متخزن فيه عفش قديم... ومليان إشي مخدات، وإشي إلحفة... حاجة تدفي العضم في السقعة دي...

فردت طولي، وغمضت... إني أنام... أبدا...

أخيرا افتكرت إني ما عملتش تغتيتة قبل النوم... طب اعمل ايه في الساعة دي؟ دا انا واقف بطولي والدنيا هس...

بس ربك كريم... لقيت ماسورة بتنقط... رحت واخد بعضي ونايم تحتها... ساعتها بس بالي استريح بعد ما غتت على نفسي... بس كانت نومة مُكْن.

وجع في مواسيركوا،
غتوت الأفخم

ملحوظة: خبطت على سكان العمارة الساعة 3 ص أطلب كباية مغات ساقعة... مارضيوش. ما لهمش حق... مش كدا؟

----------


## the_chemist

بصراحة يا زوزو

أنا جاى هنا لعل و عسي أتعلم منه حاجة تنفع في الأيام السودة و أقدر أقف قدام أى حد يغتت علي بتوع المنصورة

و بعدين جايبة له فطار كمان

قلت لك دا ترشيه بحاجة ريحتها حلوة مش زى عادل لما قال لك بأسنس شادية
ده يخليه يلبد

بس ضمنا هنقفل الدكانة يا بنت بلدى يا مجدع

شفت يا عم غتوت

نصحتك ما تنصحت و الطبع فيك غالب
كمل انت بقه

----------


## the_chemist

يا عم غتوت

جبت لك زبون

ليدر كاتب موضوع حلو قوى

تعالي ننتحر سوا في الآعة هنا

ماشي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

حلوة لعبة معاهم معاهم ... عليهم عليهم دي...

إنت تيجي لي تلميذ، وبعدين تنكشني وتتحامى ورا الست زوزو...

ثم إيه اللي بتهددني بيه هناك دا؟ حمام التلات...

يابني أنا ممنوع من الحموم بقرار من مجلس الأمن لأني آخر مرة استحميت في البحر الأحمر... المجاري ضربت في هولندا... مش تاخد بالك من كلامك؟ يحبسوك يابني في كلمة زي دي.

وقال إيه، جايب لي موضوع أشوفه... ما شفته من زمان يا متأخر المواضيع....

خد ... فرمانك أهه:

قررنا نحن غتوت الأول صرف النكتة التالية للمدعو/ كيماوي لحين صدور إشعار آخر.
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي.

وجع في نكتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

ملحوظة: ما تستهونش بالفرمان... وارجع لعقلك ربنا يهديك، واتعظ ببلدياتك الأوسيمي... أهه راح وقال عدوا لي.
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

أوسيمى هيساعدنا في حفلة النشيد

روح شوف الفكرة
شغل العكاكيز و لا جايبهم عياقة يعنى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا ست زوزو أنا سمعت حد بيقول لك يا أم سلمى...

فإكراما للست سلمى (لأن انا كمان عندي سلمى)،

وتقديرا للفطار اللي (يحميكي لشبابك) حتجيبيه من وقت لآخر (يعني مرتين تلاته في اليوم بس)... فسأمهلك لترتدعي كمن سبقك، وليكن في قرار التصفية النكتية الصادر على المدعو/ كيماوي عبرة لمن يعتبر.

وجع في كيماوياتكو،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي يا كيماوي واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي أنا ما أروحلوش واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي هو ييجي واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي يطلب موافقتي واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي إنه يساعدنا واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي والعكاكيز دول واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي بتوع الراجل واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي بتاع النشيد واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي أما أروح واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي أشوف هو واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي عايز إيه واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي وجع في واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي فناجيلكوا واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي غتوت الأفخم واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي
واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي واحد جه يقعد على قهوة قعد على شاي

----------


## بنت شهريار

زوزووووووووووووووووووووو
يخليكى للشعب ياحبيبتى
ايوة كدا انا اطمنت
الحمدلله ورايا ناس تسد وانا غايبة
جالك الاقوى منك ياغتوت
وابقى ورينا غتاتك بقى 

وبعدين هو الفطار دا ببلاش؟
دا تبع سياسة املى الفم تستحى العين
استحى بقى انت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مسائكم زى العسل

----------


## the_chemist

يا قهلا يا قهلا بالست النائبة

إلحقى عمدة الآعة هيقفل المملكة

----------


## زوزو عادل

> يا ست زوزو أنا سمعت حد بيقول لك يا أم سلمى...
> 
> فإكراما للست سلمى (لأن انا كمان عندي سلمى)،
> 
> وتقديرا للفطار اللي (يحميكي لشبابك) حتجيبيه من وقت لآخر (يعني مرتين تلاته في اليوم بس)... فسأمهلك لترتدعي كمن سبقك، وليكن في قرار التصفية النكتية الصادر على المدعو/ كيماوي عبرة لمن يعتبر.
> 
> وجع في كيماوياتكو،
> غتوت الأفخم


*ربنا يخلى كل اللى اسمهم سلمى* 
*ايه ده كل ده حصل وانا ماعرفش*
*دا مين ده اللى يرتعد ده ومين اللى سبقنى*
*يبقى انت ماتعرفش بقى ام سلمى*

*فطار ايه اللى كل يوم دا انت بتحلم*

*دا كان الاكل بايت قولت اعديه عليك*

 :56: 









 :56: 





 :33: 

*اسكت دا انا كنت معديه عليك العشا بس باينك نمت*
*يالله مالكش نصيب* 
*خيرها فى غيرهااااا*


*شفت ياغتووووووووووت انا طفشتك ازاى ونيمتك بدرى* 
*ههههههههه* 

 ::p: 

*نام بقى تحت الكنبه تانى*

 ::p: 


*خليك فى كوزك لما نعوزك*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا قهلا يا قهلا بالست النائبة
> 
> إلحقى عمدة الآعة هيقفل المملكة


لا تقلققققققققققققققققق يا باشا
مشرفات قاعة فك التكشيرة فى جيبنا الصغنون ههههههههههههههههههههه
خليه يقفلها وانا هفتحها تانىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## زوزو عادل

> زوزووووووووووووووووووووو
> يخليكى للشعب ياحبيبتى
> ايوة كدا انا اطمنت
> الحمدلله ورايا ناس تسد وانا غايبة
> جالك الاقوى منك ياغتوت
> وابقى ورينا غتاتك بقى 
> 
> وبعدين هو الفطار دا ببلاش؟
> دا تبع سياسة املى الفم تستحى العين
> ...


*هههههههههههههه شهاده اعتز بها يا عبير يعنى انا بقيت اغتت من غتووووووووووووت نفسه ههههههههه*
*بس ماتغبيش كتير عشان تقفى جنبى*

*وبعدين ابو امنيه حذره منى كتييييييييير هو اللى عملى فيها بتاع*
*وبتاع جامد*

*واهو زمانه دخل تحت الكنبه* 
*آل ايه افخم ورينا بقا ياغتوت* 

*دا باينه طفش خالص مايجبها الا حريمها هههههههههه*

*اعترف ياغتوت بقى* 

*خلى بالك من الفران* * ولا زمانهم خلصو عليك وانت مافكش حاجه اصلا*

----------


## taro2a1

أخي الحبيب من يطلق على نفسه -ولو بالتخيل- الغتوت الأفخم، أود أن أذكرك بشيء من الأهمية بمكان ان تتذكره وتحطه حلقة في ودنك الشمال لان ماينفعش في ودنك اليمين، المهم عايزك تفتكر ان "الكترة تغلب الشجاعة" فمش معقول ومن غير المنطقي ومن غير المعقول أن تقف وحيدا -مزعزعا- بطولك أمام منتدى بأكمله فكونك تتوهم انك تستطيع الوقوف امام التيار الجارف القادم اليك من الكيماوي او من الاوسيمي او من الست زوزو او من بنت شهريار او حتى من العبد الفقير طروقة1، بغض النظر أنني أنتمي إلى الجيزة التي تنتمي إليها، لكن هذا لا ولن يعفيك من أن تقدم فروض الولاء والطاعة الى أعضاء المنتدى والا سوف يهدر دمك، لقد تركنا لك الحبل على الغارب تتكلم كيفما تشاء وكيفما يحلو لقلمك ان يخط وان يكتب ولكنك لاتعلم ماذا يخبئ لك القدر، أتعلم أخي الفاضل أن أقصى ماقدمته من غتاتة هو انتشار الغتاتة بين النمل، فقد سمعت أن نملة ذهبت إلى البقال وسالته: عندك سكر؟ البقال:لا، تاني يوم راحت النملة لنفس البقال وقالت له: عندك سكر، البقال: لا، تالت يوم راحت النملة لنفس البقال وقبل ماتتكلم البقال قالها لو سالتيني عن سكر هادبس رجليكي بالمسامير، فمشيت النملة، وجات له اليوم اللي بعده وقالت للبقال: عندك مسامير؟ البقال: لا، النملة: طيب عندك سكر؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
مساء الغتاتة، سلم لي على الترماي اللي بيشتغل بالكهرباء، ولو مافيش منه سلامي لمترو الأنفاق

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

هو إيه ده ؟؟   يعني عشان صاحب الدكان مش موجود تقوموا تعملوا فيها قبضايات كدا .. يلا يلا  كل واحد  يروح يلعب قدام بيته أحسن هنرش ميه .. وصنادلكو (الموجوعه) هتزيد وجع.

أستاذ طروقة .. المصطبة الي أنا قاعد عليها دي فيها مكان واحد بس كمان .. عارف مكان مين ..ده مكان غتّوت الأفخم .. و الي مش عاجبه يروح يعمل له مصطبة.




> واهو زمانه دخل تحت الكنبه 
> آل ايه افخم ورينا بقا ياغتوت 
> 
> دا باينه طفش خالص


إيه دا يا ست زوزو، هوّ أنتي فاكرة إن غتوت الافخم بيطفش.. لاء .. دا انتي تحلمي الحلم دا سبع مرات - ورا بعض -  و يا يتحقق يا ما يتحققشي ، بس خلي بالك لازم تحطي مية تحت رجول الكنبة عشان الفيران مش تطلع لك.




> يخليكى للشعب ياحبيبتى
> ايوة كدا انا اطمنت
> الحمدلله ورايا ناس تسد وانا غايبة
> جالك الاقوى منك ياغتوت


بنت السلطان ... يختي و النبي تروحي تشوفي المملكة بتاعتك - إلا أخبار الأستاذ النديم إيه؟؟ - أحسن سامع كدا إن الدكتور جمال هيفكها  و يعملها دويلات .. على حظك ممكن تبقى ملكة واحدة منهم.



> وبعدين هو الفطار دا ببلاش؟
> دا تبع سياسة املى الفم تستحى العين
> استحى بقى انت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا شيخة  .. قال سياسة  اطعم الفم قال .. هو انتو صرفتوا  البدلات؟؟ .. و الحوافز ؟؟ و المرتبات؟؟؟ 

غتّوت الأفخم 
شوف انا قاعد أهو عالمصطبة  بيهش في الزباين و انتا مش موجود .. بس لما  تيجي نبقى نتحاسب على " وجع في كيماوياتكو " دي .
فرصة أعتذر لك عن دور الغتاتة الي عملته معاك النهاردة في حتة تانية 
وجع ف غتاتكو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه يا افندية؟

ما اعرفش افللي نفسي في الضلمة شوية (كل التفليه بتكون في الشمس... غتوت لأ) من غير ما تعملوا لي شقلباظات في الدكانة؟

تعالوا لي كدا واحد واحد اما اشوف حكايتكوا إيه؟

وجع في شقلباظاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه يا بنت شهريار الشدة والعافية دي؟

حصل لنا الرعب والتهديد...

أولها بتستخبي ورا الست زوزو... وآخرها -بمنتهى السذاجة- متوقعة غتوت يستحي...

والنبي انتي آخرك تغتتي على ميكي ماوس... ويمكن ما تعرفيش كمان.

وجع في ميكيهاتك،
غتوت الأفخم

ملحوظة: اللي بعده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الست زوزو

بلاش افترا...

طول ما انتي حاطة صورة الدموع... مش حاعرف أفتح بقي.

غيري الصورة كدا واطلعيلي بره.

ما تحطي صورة طبق محشي.

ولا وجع ولا غيره
غتوت المحاصر

ملحوظة: اللي بعده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

طارق باشا...

أهلا بيك، وشكرا على نصايحك...

بس تهدر دم مين... هو غتوت عنده دم علشان تهدره؟

أما بالنسبة للتيارات المعارضة، فدي حاجة -إحنا الحكام العظام- واخدين عليها... بص انت على آخر فرمان (بعد خطابي للكيماوي) وانت تطمن.

وجع في معارضتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم


ملحوظة: إبعت لي النملة بتاعة النكتة دي... تنفع لي مشرف رخامة ومندوب تغليس.
ملحوظة: اللي بعده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ميه ميه يا كيماوي...

أقعد ع المصطبة واتمطع براحتك ما دام بتصد وترد...

تقديرا لجهودك وإخلاصك رفعنا عنك قرار التصفية النكتية... و...

(مش قادر أحوشها) مخصوم منك 14 سنة.

وجع في مصاطبكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

ملحوظة: اللي بعده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بتدور على إيه يا طارق؟

حد يصدق غتوت برضه؟

وجع في مواصلاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

نظرا للنجاح الساحق الذي حققناه...

وليس أدل عليه من احتشاد الجماهير المتغاظة في الدكانة، وحرصها على فتح نافوخنا بأي زلطة متاحة...

لذلك، وبناء عليه، وحيث إنه هكذا....

قررنا نحن غتوت الأفخم أننا وصلنا لهدفنا، وهو أن نتطابق مع الحكومة في كل شيء...

غتتين مثلها، والجماهير مفقوعة مننا إحنا الاتنين... وكلانا مستهبل وعامل إن كله تمام.

يبقى كفاية كدا... مبروك يا ولاد... أنا حاستقيل...

وجع في استقالاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## زوزو عادل

.

يبقى كفاية كدا... مبروك يا ولاد... أنا حاستقيل...

[/quote]

 :hey: * * 
*ايه ده غتوت هايستقيل يالف نهار ابيض*
*والله الفرحه مش سيعانى*

 :33: * بس هتشتغل ايه بعد كده ياحرام*
*واكيد هتغير اسمك كله اصلا*
*هتسمى نفسك ايه ياغتووووووووت*
*وهتشتغل ايه بعد كده لما تسيب الدكانه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ذنبي في رقبتك يا ست زوزو...

ما انتي اللي قافلة عليّ في قمقم بصورة الدموع دي...

ولو حقيقي صعبان عليكي إني أصيع و مالاقيش آكل...

غيري الصورة...

و...

شوفينا بنص رغيف.

وجع في قماقمكوا
غتوت المستقيل

----------


## زوزو عادل

*ايه ياعم غتوت دنا سيباك براحتك خالص هو انا عملتلك حاجه*

*بس مقدرش اغير الصوره دى لانها انا ودى حالتى والحمد لله على كل حال*
*بس انا بشكرك جداااااااا ياغتوت لانك بتضحكنى كتير وبتنسينى دموعى وهمومى*

*انت باينك عاوزنى احطلك فعلا طبق محشى شكلك جعان ومافطرتش*

*حالا ياغتوت عشان اصالحك*
*الفطار هيكون عندك*

*اجبلك مش بدوده ولا استنى*
*عندى اكل بايت من اول امبارح كنت هديه للقطه اللى بتعدى*
*انت اولى*

*قرر واختار*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا ست زوزو

أخويا التوأم (أيمن رشدي) حيبقى يدردش معاكي في حكاية الدموع دي...

هو حايجيلك في أي موضوع من مواضيعك... تحبي أقول له ييجيلك فين؟

إلى ذلك الحين...

هاتي الأكل البايت... لو القطة كلته تفطس... وهاتي المش ابو دود... بس...

زودي الدود شوية... أنا صاحب مزاج.

طول ما الدمعة دي محطوطة  نَفَسي مكتوم
غتوت شبه المختنق

----------


## زوزو عادل

استاذ ايمن يشرفنى فى اى موضوع هو يحبه
وانا فى انتظاره


بقى القطه هتفطس وانت لاء والله انا احترت معاك ياغتوت هههه

اوك تحت امرك ومعاك طبق مش بالدود وصلحه واتوصى بالدود للاستاذ غتوت
اللى ترك المهنه واعتزل الغتاته

بس انت بجد بتختنق من الدموع
لو كده قولى وانا ازود الدموع شويه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا ست زوزو 

أي دموع بتخنقني... بالذات لما ما اكونشي أنا السبب فيها...

ربنا يهديكي غيري الصورة

 ::uff:: 
دا أنا

----------


## the_chemist

زوزو  ايه الحوار الجامد ده

تصدقي بأضحك من قلبي و الله على حوارك مع غتوت

بس ياريت تجيبي له دود بالمش

----------


## the_chemist

> استاذ ايمن يشرفنى فى اى موضوع هو يحبه
> وانا فى انتظاره
> 
> 
> بقى القطه هتفطس وانت لاء والله انا احترت معاك ياغتوت هههه
> 
> اوك تحت امرك ومعاك طبق مش بالدود وصلحه واتوصى بالدود للاستاذ غتوت
> اللى ترك المهنه واعتزل الغتاته
> 
> ...



يا زوزو أنا خايف ع الميكروبات أنها هى اللى تفطس 
لما غتوت ياكلها

----------


## the_chemist

يا حرااااااااااااااااااااام

و هتعيش منين و هأتعلم من مين

لالالالا بس خليك هنا بلاش تعط في حتت تانية
مش كل شوية أوديك المستشفى

خلصت على دكاترة البلد و ممرضاتها يا راجل

و لا نسيت لما كنت مفقوعة عينيك 
و الممرضة بتحط لك صبغة يود في عينك و مسكت ايدها
و طلبت الجواز منها علشان ايدها ناعمة و طرية

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بعينك...

ولا لقمة حتطولها يا نقاق... يا قرّار...

ياللي ما بتظهرش غير ع الفطار.

دا انا من شوية كنت حاستقيل...

بس ما دام لسة فيكوا الرمق ...

أنا قاعد...

ولسه 26 سنة ع الحال دا... إشمعنى انا... دا غتوت ودا غتيت.

وجع في دودكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

مش عاوز فطار من عندك بس و الله
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااام
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

26 سنة لسة

طيب أموت أنا بقه علي ما يخلصوا
مش كفاية واحد يبقوا اتنين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

لا تقل: (26 سنة لسة)

قل:26 سنة...
*ولسسسسسسسسسة*
وجع في أقوالكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

بأقول له ايه

مشي رجليك لغاية "إضحك مع السياسة" مشوفتكش هناك و لا مرة

و لا خايف لتنضرب

----------


## the_chemist

هو فين

فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

مستخبى تحت المصطبة و لا اييييييييييييييييييييه

هو بيعط فين دلوقتى الغتوت ده

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

شكلك بتعمل زعبوبة  مشاعر عشان تعرف مقامك عند جماهيرك المفقوعين ، بس انا مش شايف ان فيه نكسة تانية حصلت ( ما هيّ الاستقالات ما بتجيش إلا مع النكسات) لكن  أرجع و أقول لك يا  غتوت يا أفخم  انك لو استقلت دلوقتي هتكوت  غُتَيْتُوتْ أُفَيْخِمْ  ليس إلا ،  و هذا ما لا أرضاه لك ، فضلا عن شماتة ( يا شماتة  أبله زوزو فيا ) الموجوعين في شباشبهم و صنادلهم و قمصانهم و كراساتهم و أقلامهم و .. و ..   ، و الموجوعات في شباشبهنّ و صنادلهنّ و كراساتهنّ و أقلامهنّ و أباجوراتهنّ و..  و ... إلخ إلخ إلخ.

ثم قل لي .. هل فكرت في الاستقالة دون إيماءة ولو خفيفة إلى من سيخلفك .. حقا .. ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة، ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة .

لا... راجع نفسك  و ارجع في كلامك دلوقتي قبل الفاس ما تقع في الراس يا غتوت ..ما عندناش حد بيمشي مستقيل .. احنا سياستنا  " الرفد " و الرفد له معان كتييييييييييييرة ... و بس .. استقالتك مرفوضة  و ده آخر كلام عندي و اتفضل روح على دكانتك يا أفندي.

ملحوظة : مخصوم منك 13 ساعة .. كفاية عليك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا أوسيمي استقالة إيه... إنت بتصدق؟

طب ما انا قاعد اهه... دا يابني طق حنك وامتصاص لعواطف الجماهير...

و ما تقلقش خالص...

الأمور متستفة وانا عارف لو استقلت أو اترفدت أو وقعت على نافوخي غواصة حاعمل إيه.

أول إيز في التمام.

بالمناسبة خدوا النكتة دي، جايبهالكوا من عند الجيران (ما فيش أحلى من النكت)

واحد رخم ضرسه وجعه، راح للدكتور وقال له: شيل الباقيين كلهم، وسيب دا لوحده زي الكلب.

وجع في غواصاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## زوزو عادل

*بقى كده ياغتوت مش هتستقيل* 
*دا انت كنت صعبت ليا وكنت خلاص*
*هغير الصوره عشان تقعد معانا شويه*
*بس عشان انت اتعلمت الكدب مش عارفه منين*
*انا مش هشيلها هسبها كابسه على نفسك*

*وبعدين يا اوسيمى سمعاك بتجيب سيرتى* 
*دا انا خلاص كنت طفشته وكان ماشى*
*بقى تخليه يرجع فى كلامه*

*بس انا عرفت انك ياغتوت ورا الماشى*
*هههههههههه*
*اللى يقولك اعد تعد واللى يقولك تمشى كنت هتمشى*
*لالالالالالالالالالا انت كده ماتعجبنيش خالص ياغتوت* 

*والله يا ابو امنيه كان خلاص زهق منى بس مش عارفه ايه اللى رجعه تانى*

*المهم انا وراك والزمن طويل*

*والنكته دى مسروقه من نكتى* 

*كل يوم بعرف صفه جديده فيك ياغتوت*
*امبارح كداب والنهارده سرقت نكتتى*
*ها النكته تانى ماليش دعوه*

----------


## the_chemist

خلينا وراه يا زوزو لما يتوب
باشي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بتهدي النفوس انت يا كيماوي... مش كدا؟

طب بص...

قول لها تسيب وانا اسيب...

هي لو سابت أنا حاسيب على طول...

يا جدعان مش كدا..؟ دي حتى النكتة طلعت بتاعتها...

أنا بقيت عامل زي بلدياتنا اللي حب يغيظ مراته... راح خطب واحدة ... طلعت هي هي...

غيروا الصورة بالتي هي أحسن بلاش دور العند دا...

ما تنسوش إنكوا مسيركوا تحتاجولي... المنتدى مفتوح ع البحري... والزمن يا ما بيحدف مصايب...

إكسبوني النهاردا... يمكن تعوزوني بكرة...

وجع في محاضركوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## taro2a1

غتوت الأفخم/ بعد التحية

صدقت عندما نبهتني عندما أهدرت دمك بانه لادم لديك فكيف لي أن اهدره، وعند قرائتي لكتاباتك أموت بل أفطس ضحكا، وتعيدني للوراء ثلاثين عاما، حيث كان التليفزيون في مصرنا المحروسة باللونين الأبيض والأسود، وكان في ذاك الوقت يعرض مسلسلا تليفزيونيا من بطولة محمد بن رضا وكان اسم هذا المسلسل "عماشة عكاشة" هذا المسلسل عرض فيه أغنية لن انساها ماحييت وقد ذكرني حديثك المطول عن الغتاتة وانك الغتوت الأعظم، بالأغنية التي قيلت آنذاك في ذلك المسلسل والتي كان يقول مطلعها "إلحق إلحق إلحق الفرخة إتكلمت"، جاتكو مشش في ركبكو

----------


## the_chemist

طارق

هتعمل ايه هنا

هتساعدنا و لا معاه

----------


## taro2a1

*كيميائي بيه أنا معاكم قلبا وقالبا وضد الغتوت الأعظم ايضا قلب وقالبا، وانا وراه والزمن طويل حتى يخرجن الأعز منها الأذل*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أين تُرْسي وأين دِرْعي الحقيني =أمَّ عمروٍ بصــارمي البتّــــــار
إنْ أمُتْ كنتُ في الغـــَزاةِ شهـــيداً =أو أعِشْ كنتُ شاطِرَ الشُّطّار[/poem]

شوف يا مستر كيمست و يا طارق ، يا  زوزو و يا بنت شهريار ..آخر الكلام .. لو  جيتو  انتو الأربعة و معاكم 3 أضعاف عددكم  مطروح منه 10 و مقسوم على 6 ، احنا  لا بنتهدد ولا بنخاف (ولّع يا عم ولّع) و على رأي المثل  انتو ديّتكوا ... بخ .. و تلاقي كل واحد تحت حصيرتو.......   و آدي النضارة .. اوعي شوية  كده يا مستر غتوت أحسن أنا  من غير النضارة .. مش بشووووووووف..

النكتة دي ليك يا مستر غتوت الأفخم ... انتا بس 
فرخة اتجوزت فيل ..جابوا تـشكـِن فيليه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا عم طارق...

لو كل الناس عندها أمل تنتصر في معاركها... إنت فطست أملك بإيدك...


عمال تقول غتوت الأعظم... غتوت الأعظم...

يا بني غتوت الأعظم دا جدي...

دا مات وانا طفل صغير... بيقولوا لما انا اتولدت جه يشوف حفيده (أنا) فالطفل (أنا) ضحكت له...
طق له عرق وراح فيها.

هه... عايز عنوانه؟

وجع في عناوينكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا أوسيمي أربعة مين اللي حيخضونا؟

واحد... (طارق) راح يحارب جدي في مدافن الغفير...

والتانيه.. (بنت شهريار) معانا يوم ومزوغة خمسة... قال إيه عندها تنفيض... طبعا علشان تأخر مرتبات حرفوشيا...دي حجج مفقوسة.

والتالت... (كيماوي) ماشي مع الرايجة...

والرابعة... (زوزو)... هي اللي ممكن تطول معانا شوية... بس مسير نفسها يخلص.

وحنطربقها...

وجع في خضتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## taro2a1

يالهوي على الدنيا اللي هتولع كمان شوية

غتوت الأفخم/ تقدر تقول لي الفرق بين الأفخم والأعظم؟ أقول لك انا: الفرق بينهم جيل واحد، يعني الجد وحفيده، وعلى رأي المثل : من فات قديمه تاه.
أنا رحت لجدك الأعظم في ترب الغفير قال لي كلام كتير لوم وعتاب مش فاكر من كتر الكلام اللي سمعته إلا كلمة: يابني انت مش شايف اني ميت دلوقتي والحمد لله ارتحت من المناهدة في الناس، لكن انا مخلف ورايا رجالة تاكل الحديد تاكل الزلط، آخرهم حفيدي: الغتوت الأفخم، روح له اتفاهم معاه يمكن توصل لحل انت وهو، علشان كدة انا رجعت لك لإن لقيت كلام جدك الأعظم فيه نسبة كبيرة من الصواب، وبالتالي أنا جاي أعرض عليك عرض ياريت تفكر فيه وتوافق عليه، السلاح مقابل الأمن، بمعنى إرمي سلاحك وانت تعيش بينا في امان وساعتها تقدر تتفلى في الضلمة في امن وامان، لو رفضت عرضي عليك مش هاتلوم الا نفسك، وساعتها اقدر اقول لك بكل فخر واعتزاز اول سطر في موضوعي ده.

----------


## the_chemist

و الله باينها ولعت

هههههههههههههههههه

زوزو مش لوحدنا

أنا مش مع الرايجة يا غتوت
إنت قلت هتعلمنى و لحد دلوقتى مش شايف علام منك
و عشان كده رحت الناحية التانية
و بعدين عشان خاطر بنت بلدى تهون الغتاتة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا طارق باشا...

سيبك من جدي غتوت الأعظم... دا كلامانجي وعنده إسهال في بقه....

يعني حتعملوأ إيه...؟

بكتيره... حتغتتوا علي؟

لَقَطْتها... ولا لسة؟

يحيا انتشار الغتاتة بين المهذبين.

بمعنى آخر... يا تشربوني وانتو ساكتين... فأغتت براحتي...

يا تغتتوا عليّ... فتنضموا إلى قافلة الغلاسة الوبائية.

أمران... كلاهما... حلو قوي.

وجع في حيرتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كيماوي...

كما سبق وقلت لك... ما فيش فيك فايدة...

بقى انا بقى لي 7 صفحات باغتت على طوب الأرض بما فيهم أنا نفسي...

وعمال أبعتر في الرخامة هنا وهناك في كل آعة وكل موضوع شوية...

ولسة ما اتعلمتش؟

أنا يظهر لازم أقول لك على السر اللي مخبيه عنك طول الوقت...

أنا عمري ما ركبت بسكليتة بتلات عجلات...

ودا معناه الصريح...

يا بني اللي يخلف بنت أمورة زي بنتك، ويسميها إسم حلو زيها...

ما لوش مستقبل ولا حاضر ولا ماضي في الغتاتة...

روح شوف رزقك في حتة تانية... الله يسهل لك.

بس سيب حق الحصص اللي أخدتها... إحنا ما نتتاكلش أونطة.

وجع في أونطتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## taro2a1

> يا طارق باشا...
> 
> سيبك من جدي غتوت الأعظم... دا كلامانجي وعنده إسهال في بقه....
> 
> يعني حتعملوأ إيه...؟
> 
> بكتيره... حتغتتوا علي؟
> 
> لَقَطْتها... ولا لسة؟
> ...


لا يا افخم ماهو دا مش كلام ومايصحش ابدا، إزاي تقول لي روح عند جدي حاربه في ترب الغفير وبعدين ترجع تقول لا اصل جدي كلامانجي وعنده اسهال في بقه، إثبت على راي علشان اللي بيقلب في لونه وكلامه حاجة اسمها الحرباية، وانا عارف انك اكبر من عمايل الحرباية، وبعدين انا جالي قبل كدة اسهال في بقي وقلت دانا الوحيد اللي حصل له كدة وكنت هسجل نفسي في موسوعة جينيس العالمية لولا انك قلت لي ان جدك عنده نفس الموضوع فكسلت بقة وقلت بلاش احرج نفسي مع الاجانب طالما فيه واحد تاني سبقني للموضوع ده اسمه "غتوت الاعظم"
جتكو خيبة في حرابينكم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مين يا طارق باشا اللي قال لك تروح للحرباية؟

مالك انت ومال جدتي؟

شيء غريب...

وجع في معلوماتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## taro2a1

يااااااااااه باين كدة هتبقى حرب مش سهلة معاك، لإنك متاصل لا ومتاسس جامد، لان لما يكون جدك غتوت أعظم وستك حرباية دا يبقى محتاج تجهيز عدة وعتاد، وصدقني لو ماوصلتش معاك لحل سلمي، هاضطر اخلي الدم للركب في مصرنا المحروسة، وانا يابن الحلال بعرض عليك مرة تانية السلاح مقابل الامن، يا اما هافرض عليك الجزية يا اما بقة مش هتلوم الا نفسك وماتعتبرش كلامي ده تهديد لا اعتبره وعيد وحاول تخاف من واحد بيكون الاسهال عنده من بقة
وجع في غتاتة الفافي بتاعتكو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كل دا كلام يا طارق؟

 83 كلمة فيهم 358 حرف... حقيقي إسهال.

الرد المظبوط أهه:

ششششش... إلعب بعيد.

وجع في دوشتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## taro2a1

*عموما ان ماخليتك تندم يا جميل على شششششششششششش بتاعتك دي!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كان غيرك اشطر... خد لك دور في الطابور.

وجع في طوابيركوا،
غتوت الأفخم.

----------


## the_chemist

دا الموضوع سخن قوى

أجيب المطافى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مطافي إيه بس يا كيماوي...

دا انت لو حطيت على الموضوع ورقة بفرة فاضية مش حتولع.

لسة كتير يا بني.

وجع في بفرتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## taro2a1

أنا نزلت دلوقتي حجزت أول طيارة على مصر علشان اشوف الناس اللي مستغلية فرصة عدم وجودي في مصر وبيتكلموا، ياريت اللي على راسه بطحة يستخبى تحت السرير.

وجع في سرايركو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

و طبعا ما لقيتش حجز إلا بعد 6 شهور... قديمة.

خلليك يا بني في مكانك، وجرب الأول...

إن نفسك ما خلصش بعد أسبوعين تلاتة، يمكن أعينك مساعد تلميذ عندي.

أما حاجة غريب الناس اللي عايزة تبقى غتتة كدا بدون مؤهلات.... هي سايبة؟

يا إبنى حتى لو كنت موهوب بالسليقة... إصقل موهبتك بالدراسة... مش دب راس وخلاص.

أنا نصحتك وانت حر... بعد كدا لا تلومن إلا نفسك.

على فكرة، لو كنت لقيت حجز... وحتيجي فعلا تمسك في خناقي، إبقى هات لي معاك عودين قصب (سُلام) وتلاته كيلو سمك بلطي نيلي (صاحيين)... بسرعة.

أنا قلت ما اتقلش في الطلبات... مش في أول مرة على الأقل. 

وجع في قصبكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

طلبات كتير يا عم غتوت

كده الفلوس بتاعة الراجل مش هتكفى
و يعنى يضيع عليك شقى السنة كلها
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## taro2a1

*جيب السبع ما يخلاش، القصب والبلطي الحي هيكونوا عندك قريب.

تحياتي*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

عنك حق يا كيماوي... هو يجيب القصب، وانت تجيب السمك.

كدا هو يبقى عليه الزفر... وانت عليك الحلو...

أما انت يا طارق باشا...

يجعله عامر بحسك دايما ولا يشمت فيك أعاديك ...

(حلوين الدعوتين دول؟ طب ما تخلليها لبشة على بعضيها)

وجع في تقسيماتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

باركوا لبعضكم....

هنئوا أنفسكم....

عيّدوا على حالكم...

زغردوا وزمروا...

هيصوا وطبلوا...

نظرا لتزايد الشكاوي وارتفاع الاستغاثات،

وتربص القباطنة (زوزو) وبرشتتة فدائيو المغتربين (طارق) وارتفاع ضغط باقي الجماهير...

بكرة بإذن واحد أحد...

حينضم لي... إبني البكر... (غتوت الأتلم)...

ياللا ياللا ... إظهروا سعادتكم... ما تنكسفوش مني...

مسموح لكم بالابتسام دقيقتين ونص.... بس خلاص... الثلاثين ثانية فرح خلصوا...

ياللا واحد يرش قدام الدكانة والتاني يطوق النصبة،

 وأي واحدة تجهز كام خيشة لزوم كسوة العرش الغتوتي،

وتتسقط لنا كام كرسي من الآعات المجاورة.

وجع في أخباركوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

ايه ده هو احنا قادرين عليك
رايح تجيب واحد تانى
و بعدين المفروض كضريبة غتاتة تعلم اتنين تلاتة مننا 

بشرط اتنين منهم يكونوا من المنصورة بنوتة قمراية و خنشور تعبان
بس نفسه يتعلم الغتاتة قبل ما يموت
و الله باينه هيموت علي ايديك يا غتوت و مش هيتعلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

شفتوا المفاجأة الحلوة؟

تجنن... مش كدا؟

من بكرة بإذن الله غتوت الأتلم هو اللي حيتولى تدريب ناشئي الغتاتة...

بس هو مش سمح ومتساهل زيي...

حتلاقوه مجهز لكوا كشف اختبارات وتقييم لمهاراتكوا...

حضروا له إنتوا كشف المرشحين...

باسم المرشح، وتاريخ ميلاد خال جيرانه، ومقاس جزمة كشاف النور بتاعهم.

وجع في عداداتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## بنت شهريار

اعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
تم قفل باب التسجيل لمدة ست اشهر
وتم قفل الباب نهائيا لعائلة غتوووووووووت بكل انحاء الجمهورية
وذلك بناء على طلبات الجماهير

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

بصفتي ال office clerk بتاع الدكانة دي ..
سعادتك  بتقولي إيه .. لا مؤاخذه !!!!
ما سمعتش ......
يا بنتو (السلطان  يعني) فسّري شوية 
إزاي  تقفلي الباب  لمؤاخذة 
هو أنا قاعد في الدكانة طيشة و لا خيال مآته 
ولا يمكن لموآخذة خيال مآته

إعلان هام 
تم فتح الباب 
و التسجيل مجاني 
و كل عضو جديد هيدخل هنا هياخد كتاب الشرح البسيط  لقواعد الغتاتة و الرخامة تأليف غتّوت صاحب الفخامة  - مجانا - 
يلا يا حضرات ، قلنالكم 11 قرش حتة واحدة  قلتوا مش معانا ، عملناه مجاااااااااااانا ... مش باقي غير اننا  نديكم  سبعة صاغ و نص مجمدة على كل اشتراك  ... يا منجّي الوحْش من ال..... 
------
تحياتي

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

رسالة للغتوت الأعظم 



ما ستقرأونه فيما بعد .. تم إرساله على الموضوع التالي




عيد ميلاد أوسيمي أصيل 


ومع سدول أوتار الليل .. وسكون الهواء العليل .. بلغني أيها الكيميائي السعيد .. ذو الرأي الرشيد .. بأنك خفيف الدم .. تدعو للتفائل بعيداً عن شيل الهم .. فدعني أقدم لك باقة من الورد والزهور النرجسية على تلك المشاركات الورديه .. والردود المجمعه الشاعرية .. 

ولعلني قد خالفت اليوم عادتي .. بأن تركت لك من المجال لتكمل في الردود مسيرتي .. وجذبني أحد الأسماء في المشاركات .. وفوجئت بالعضو ( غتوت ) فكان لي مبهم الصفات .. فبحثت عنه في المنتديات .. ووجدته في قاعه فك التكشيرة بين الموضوعات .. وصدمني بأنه عديم الإحساس .. يكره نفسه وكل الناس .. لا يبالي بكبير ولا صغير .. ويقولون عنه أنه في ( الغتتاه ) خطير ..

لكنه ربما لا يعلم بأن هناك من تدعى ( خالتيشي  ) القويه .. بلسانها شلق ومستقويه .. ظهرت معي من قبل على الإيميلات لبعض الأعضاء .. وكانت تعمل في الخفاء .. ولكن يبدوا أنني سأستدعيها قريباً لكم .. لتوقف ( غتوت ) وشلته عند حدودهم  .. فهي تأخذ حقها بلسانها .. ولا يهمها غتاته ولا حتى تباته .. وأستاذه في الشحاته .. 

ولمن لا يعرف القصة .. وبدأ في الهروب من درس الغتاته والحصه ... فلتذهبوا لموضوع  متقروووونيش بقاعة فك التكشيره .. وستصابون بكثير من الحيره .. وقد تصدمون في البدايه .. من طريقة سرد الحكايه .. ولكنك ستفطس عزيزي الزائر من الضحك المستمر .. ولن تفتح المنتدى ثانية إلأّ وعلى الموضوع ستمر ..  

ولكن حذاري من أن تلعب لنفسك في عداد العمر .. فـ ( غتوت الأعظم ) .. لسانه بالغتاته بيشٌّر .. فإن كان قلبك ضعيفاً .. ولسانك ليس طويلاً .. وشبشبك ليس كبيراً .. فلا تدخل معه في حوار .. لأنه لا يعرف سوى الاستهتار .. والشحاته على باب الدار .. ويعود بك إلى عالم جحا والحمار .. وزمن المماليك والأشرار .. ومشاركة قليلة تمنع بلاوي كتيرة .. وهنيالك يا فاعل الغتاته بالقبقاب .. 




وبهذا أكون قد قدمت أوراق اعتمادي لدى مملكة ( الغتوت الأعظم )

وفي انتظار تكرمه السامي بالرضا والقبول وطبق صغنن من الفول  :: 

أخوكم جديد في عالم الغتاته .... لكن معاه خالته أستاذه في الشحاته

اسمحوا لي أن أقدم لكم .. الفنانه الحلمنيشيه .. خالتشي المستقويه



عفواً .. خالتشي حالياً مشغوله في خناقه مع غتوت وأم سحلوله




وجع في خالتكم 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا جييييييتتت..... تتتتت.... تت..

لأ... بلاش تبدأوا الاحتفال بي قبل ما انده على طقم المساعدين يحضروا معانا...

يا ولاد اللي يسمع إسمه ينزل وييجي:
غتتوت برطم، غتوت شلضم، سنكوحة العويلة، جعجاعة مجانص، هباش برطع، جالوص الطين... جالوص الطيييييييييين... نايم برضه... أزغدوه... غتيتة اشمعنى... سحلول هات حتة...

الباقي مالوش لازمة دلوقتي... كفاية المساعدين الأساسيين... الباقي يركبوا الأوتوبيسات ويروحوا... 

بس ما تمشوش مع بعض لا يفتكروكوا هجوم الجراد... إتقسموا في مجموعات زي ما جينا... كل عشرين أوتوبيس مجموعة... ياللا بالسلامة...


الناس هنا متشوقة لكوا قوي يا طلائع السخافة، دا قسم الأمراض النفسية والضغط في المستشفى حايزقطط...

ياللا جهزوا الأمور يا شباب غتوتيا على ما أكتب شروط القبول في مدرسة الغتاتة، وشوية فرامانات.

ولو جه حد وانا مشغول إكرموه آخر كرم... شربوه كباية صبغة يود، وقعدوه على كيس المسامير... ما تبخلوش... فالانطباعات الأولى تدوم.

وجع في مساميركوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

جاءنا من ابن آل خطاب... إنه أرسل للجماعة جواب... يعدنا فيه ويتوعدنا... وبالمستقوية خالته يهددنا... ولو كان قد قرأ التاريخ... أو درس الغتاتة بالفسيخ... لكان عرف واتعلم... ومافتحش صدره، ولا اتكلم... فالمدعوة (خالتشي)... التي تلقت تدريبها في كتاب (كلّشي)... نشأت في حارة (بعضشي)... ودا حي بسيط بيطُقوا أبقاقهم... بيدعوا التغتيت والغلب أولى بهم... حتى الخالة (خالتشي)... أصل اسمها (لا اختشي)...

في يوم طاحت فيهم... كشوا في بعضيهم... استنفخت هي... قالت أنا قوية... فغيرت إسمها... وطرقعت عضمها... وجالنا إبن اختها... يتحامى في ضلها...

شوف يابني... ليك حلين... وبلاش نقول بوكسين...

هاتها وبلاش تعجين... وكونوا م الطايعين... خلليكوا م الحلوين...

هاتها وبلاش أحلام... يا آخرة الأوهام... مستشفى قسم عظام.

وجع في مستشفاياتكوا (لأ بلاش دي ... امال الوجع حيكون فين يعني؟)
وجع في جواباتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم (بابا مش هنا يا عمو)

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> ومع سدول أوتار الليل .. وسكون الهواء العليل .. بلغني أيها الكيميائي السعيد .. ذو الرأي الرشيد .. بأنك خفيف الدم .. تدعو للتفائل بعيداً عن شيل الهم .. فدعني أقدم لك باقة من الورد والزهور النرجسية على تلك المشاركات الورديه .. والردود المجمعه الشاعرية ..


الله يسترك يا أيمن خطاب هتوديني ف داهية ..يا عم انا هنا ضيف على أصحاب الدكانة ( غتوت الأعظم وولده غتوت الأفخم و ولد ولده غتوت الأتلم ) و انا ف وسطهم  زي الي ماشي ف وسط البلد الساعة واحدة الضهر في حرّ بؤونة الي الواحد بيهرب منه و ينام في البلكونة ... 
و كمان محسوبك يا دوب حتة Office Clerk  صحيح ممكن استلم طلبك للإنضمام إلى موكب الغتاتة و الرخامة ، بس الموافقة لازم تيجي من الإدارة العليا ..
و بعدين طلبك مش مستوفي الشروط .. روووووح كمله و تعالى.. عايز شهادة سوء تفاهم ، و شهادة غلاسة ، و شهادة رخامة ، و تحط دمغة غتاتة ب ميّة فضة و تختم الطلب من عميد .. بلاش دي..
المهم  ما تنساش تجيب شهادة من اتنين موظفين -لايقل مرتب أحدهما عن خمسة جنيه و خمسة و سبعين قرش - تفيد أنك انت انت  و مش اي حد تاني .. ( بنت شهريار توقيعها مش معتمد هنا .. إلا ف حالة صرف المتأخرات مع  سيخين كباب من أبو شقره أو الدهان )... لكن أبشّرك طال عمرك إن التسجيل بعد كده  مجاني.
على ما تكمل المستندات المطلوبة  أشوف لك ميّة  رئيس مجلس إدارة الدكانة غتّوت الأفخم وولده غتّوت الأتلم.
---------------
تحياتي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ولا يهمك يا أوسيمي...

بنت شهريار دي واكلة كباب وباينها يا كبدي مش واخدة ع الحاجات دي، جالها صدمة وبقت في البلالا...

تقفل مين يابني... دي لما بتقفل قزازة المية بتعتذر للغطا...

دي ساعة ما بتقفل عينيها علشان تنام بتاخد بخاطر المخدة...

ولما بتقفل الإنترنت بتطبطب على الكمبيوتر...

العالم دي ربنا خلقها للتفتيح... إشي قاعة، وإشي دفتر... إشي سبوبة رزق للناس... كدا...

ما هيش حاتقدر تقاوم الطبيعة... دي سنة الحياة...

با قول لك إيه؟... أنتفها روسيتين يعيدوا فرمتة دماغها، ويبوظولها كام سيكتور؟

بخ،
جعجاعة مجانص

ملحوظة: وريث العرش بيقول لك عفارم عليك، بس خللي أيمن خطاب يملا كمان بقية الاستمارات اللي في صفحة 1 ويستنى لما الوريث يخلص كشف الاختبارات للمتقدمين للمدرسة... آه وبيقول: وجع في مدراسكوا.

----------


## حنين مصر

استاذ ايمن رشدى 
على فاكره حضرتك اخف دم شفته والله وربنا يخليك للغلابه وعابرين السبيل

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / حنين مصر

إيه بس اللي خللاكي تكلميني هنا؟

عموما... بارك الله فيك وفي ذوقك وأشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقة.

بس غتوت الأتلم مارضيش يديني تصريح أكتب لك الرد دا إلا بعد ما أصر إني أقول لك تبقي تعدي عليهم في الدكانة من وقت للتاني بشوية فاكهه (هم كانو عايزين كيوي ونكتار، وبعد الفصال رضيوا بجميزتين لكل واحد) ... وعلبة معسل (أبو حجر).

ربنا يصبرك عليهم.

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان ان ان تششششششششششششش
مابلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش ياخطاب
غتوت مش اد خالتك
دى مايقدر عليها الا ربنا
وربنا مر بالستر ياخويا 

عمومااااااااااااا
انت اللى جبتة لنفسك يابرادعى قصدى يارشدى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بنت شهريار دي واكلة كباب وباينها يا كبدي مش واخدة ع الحاجات دي، جالها صدمة وبقت في البلالا...
> 
> تقفل مين يابني... دي لما بتقفل قزازة المية بتعتذر للغطا...
> 
> دي ساعة ما بتقفل عينيها علشان تنام بتاخد بخاطر المخدة...
> 
> ولما بتقفل الإنترنت بتطبطب على الكمبيوتر...
> 
> العالم دي ربنا خلقها للتفتيح... إشي قاعة، وإشي دفتر... إشي سبوبة رزق للناس... كدا...
> ...


كركركركركركركركركركركررررررررررررررررررررر
مين دااااااااااااااااااااا
دا احنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكوا 
وقلينا السمك وهو فى الميااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ال نعتذر للغطا ال
لييييييييييييييييييييييه
احنا بس لازم نخبط على باب التلاجة قبل مانفتحها

----------


## taro2a1

إني أرى رؤوسا قد أينعت وحان قطافها واني لقاطفها، أسمع عن مايقال عنه الغتوت الأفخم وفي السجل المدني يطلقون عنه أيمن رشدي، وكلما نفسي هدأت قليلا واحاول النسيان جاء مرة اخرى متحدثا ليصيبني بالغثيان، لقد عرضت على الأفخم معاهدة "الأمن مقابل السلاح" لكن رده كان الصياح، كانه لايبالي، وقد علمت فيما علمت أنه سوف يحضر معه أحدا من رعيته ليعاونه ويساعده في مهمته على الغتاتة، وهذا معناه ليس كما تخيل الكيميائي بيه أننا لم غير قادرين على مجاراته في الغتاتة فمابالك بان ياتي بمعاون له ايضا، ولكني ارى انه سوف يحضر من يعاونه لانه احس بقرب نهايته ولم يرض أن ينهزم وحيدا فاصر ان يحضر من يعاونه حتى يكون هو الشماعة عند هزيمته.

وجع في شماعاتكو

----------


## the_chemist

و الله يا أيمن بيه أنا مش من هنا
أنت عارف أنا من المنصورة و ملهمش في الصنف
فقالوا يبعتونى هنا بما أنى مسجل في المنتدى عشان أتعلم شوية غتاتة و أعلمهم
يعنى دورة تدريبية و راجع تانى
إحنا لنا في الورد و الفل و الروايح الحلوة و عشان كده عم غتوت مخنوق مننا أنا و بلدياتى أم سلمى و مش طايق لنا سيرة
و عاوزنا نجيب له ريحة فسيخ من نبروه و إحنا منعرفهاش خالص

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إني أرى رؤوسا قد أينعت وحان قطافها واني لقاطفها، أسمع عن مايقال عنه الغتوت الأفخم وفي السجل المدني يطلقون عنه أيمن رشدي، وكلما نفسي هدأت قليلا واحاول النسيان جاء مرة اخرى متحدثا ليصيبني بالغثيان، لقد عرضت على الأفخم معاهدة "الأمن مقابل السلاح" لكن رده كان الصياح، كانه لايبالي، وقد علمت فيما علمت أنه سوف يحضر معه أحدا من رعيته ليعاونه ويساعده في مهمته على الغتاتة، وهذا معناه ليس كما تخيل الكيميائي بيه أننا لم غير قادرين على مجاراته في الغتاتة فمابالك بان ياتي بمعاون له ايضا، ولكني ارى انه سوف يحضر من يعاونه لانه احس بقرب نهايته ولم يرض أن ينهزم وحيدا فاصر ان يحضر من يعاونه حتى يكون هو الشماعة عند هزيمته.
> 
> وجع في شماعاتكو


ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش
اينعممممممممممممممممممممممممم
انى ارى رؤسا قد اينعت .. وقد حان وقت طيراااااااااااااااااااااانها
نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا

    


هاتوا الشماعاااااااااااااااااااااااااات بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تمام يا taro2a

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> إني أرى رؤوسا قد أينعت وحان قطافها واني لقاطفها، أسمع عن مايقال عنه الغتوت الأفخم وفي السجل المدني يطلقون عنه أيمن رشدي، وكلما نفسي هدأت قليلا واحاول النسيان جاء مرة اخرى متحدثا ليصيبني بالغثيان، لقد عرضت على الأفخم معاهدة "الأمن مقابل السلاح" لكن رده كان الصياح، كانه لايبالي، وقد علمت فيما علمت أنه سوف يحضر معه أحدا من رعيته ليعاونه ويساعده في مهمته على الغتاتة، وهذا معناه ليس كما تخيل الكيميائي بيه أننا لم غير قادرين على مجاراته في الغتاتة فمابالك بان ياتي بمعاون له ايضا، ولكني ارى انه سوف يحضر من يعاونه لانه احس بقرب نهايته ولم يرض أن ينهزم وحيدا فاصر ان يحضر من يعاونه حتى يكون هو الشماعة عند هزيمته.
> 
> وجع في شماعاتكو


بداية و قبل أن أرد على هذا التهديد الفصيح ...الذي هو محض وهم صريح ... لذي الوجه الصبيح .. طروووأه (طارق) ، و الواقع أننا .. طارق و أنا .. بلديّات  و رفاق و أصحاب .. في مصر أم الدنيا و في الاغتراب ، لم تنجح في إبعادنا المسافات .. هذا في ما مضى ..و يعلم الله ما هو آت.
و هذا ما يحدوني إلى ما أنا بصددهْ.. ليعود طرووأه إلى رَشَدِهْ.. فالأمر لا يسلم من مخاطر .. و النهج الذي انتهجه جد ثائر ... و لكن ..
احذر يا طروووق . . و إني عليك جد شفوق.. فدونك و غتوت الأفخم مفازات ، حفت بالمخاطر المهلكات .. حتى إذا كان الحظ حليفك .. و السعد رديفك ، فاجتزت منهن ما اجتزت .. و ظننت  أنك قد وصلت ، وجدتنا  لك بالمرصاد ..غتوت و انا و الأحفاد ، فهيهات هيهات أن تدرك  مطلبك ... أو ان تبلغ منا مأربك ، هذه غتاتة أصيلة .. و تلامة  غير قليلة، و رخامة تقلب الطاسة ..و غلاسة ما بعدها  غلاسة.
فلترض من الغنيمة بالإياب .. عوضا عن السعي خلف  السراب.. أو طمعا  في بعض الكباب .. من غضّة الإهاب  ابنة عالي المقام (إكسكيوز مي .. دي محلسة) ، فمالك فينا من ظمأ و ما لنا فيك من رِيّ ...
--------------
تحياتي

----------


## the_chemist

> بداية و قبل أن أرد على هذا التهديد الفصيح ...الذي هو محض وهم صريح ... لذي الوجه الصبيح .. طروووأه (طارق) ، و الواقع أننا .. طارق و أنا .. بلديّات  و رفاق و أصحاب .. في مصر أم الدنيا و في الاغتراب ، لم تنجح في إبعادنا المسافات .. هذا في ما مضى ..و يعلم الله ما هو آت.
> و هذا ما يحدوني إلى ما أنا بصددهْ.. ليعود طرووأه إلى رَشَدِهْ.. فالأمر لا يسلم من مخاطر .. و النهج الذي انتهجه جد ثائر ... و لكن ..
> احذر يا طروووق . . و إني عليك جد شفوق.. فدونك و غتوت الأفخم مفازات ، حفت بالمخاطر المهلكات .. حتى إذا كان الحظ حليفك .. و السعد رديفك ، فاجتزت منهن ما اجتزت .. و ظننت  أنك قد وصلت ، وجدتنا  لك بالمرصاد ..غتوت و انا و الأحفاد ، فهيهات هيهات أن تدرك  مطلبك ... أو ان تبلغ منا مأربك ، هذه غتاتة أصيلة .. و تلامة  غير قليلة، و رخامة تقلب الطاسة ..و غلاسة ما بعدها  غلاسة.
> فلترض من الغنيمة بالإياب .. عوضا عن السعي خلف  السراب.. أو طمعا  في بعض الكباب .. من غضّة الإهاب  ابنة عالي المقام (إكسكيوز مي .. دي محلسة) ، فمالك فينا من ظمأ و ما لنا فيك من رِيّ ...
> --------------
> تحياتي


هو ايه ده

احنا عند غتوت و لا في مجمع اللغة العربية

و تهديد بالنحوى كمان

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

متاخافش يا طاروقة 
ما هو يا نتعلم يا نقلبها ضلمة

----------


## the_chemist

http://http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread91371.html


يا عم غتوت

انت نايم و لا ايه

شوف الكلام ده و أقول رأيك

يا عم غتووووووووووووووووووووووووووت  إصحى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

واحد واحد يا زباين...

الغتاتة عندنا كتير وكل واحد حياخد اللي فيه النصيب...

رغم إنكوا متوهمين في نفسكوا الفتاكة... لكنكوا في الحقيقة كتاكيت مش قدي...

صبياني هم اللي حيردوا عليكو...

بس بالدور...

وجع في أوهامكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مين الشابة دي؟ بنت شهريار دي؟

ليه ياختي كدا؟ دانتي لسة في عز شبابك...

بتكحي مع اللي أكبر آسفة أغتت منك ليه؟

قال بتقول لك مش عارفه إيه ودهنت السمك في المية.. وحاتخبط ع التلاجة وتجيب برطمان خالتشي...

أخاف واكش... من دا الوش...

اللي فاتحة ع الرابع دي وعاملة المرأة الفولاذية دي بقى لها 14 سنة مشترية راديو وسايباه مفتوح علشان المذيع ما يزعلش لو قفلته...

دي ابتدت موضوع إنشا عن الفراعنة وهي في رابعة ابتدائي، مش عايزة تخلصه علشان ما تقفلش الكراسة... لا حتشبسوت تُحرج...

دي الوحيدة اللي لما بتستلم شقة جديدة بتعمل لكل مفتاح 200 نسخة، وبعدين تخلع كل الكوالين وترميها...

دي بتاخد في المرور نوع واحد من المخالفات، ما فيش غيره (أمن ومتانة - السير بالأبواب مفتوحة) بتقول لك علشان الكراسي تتفرج على مناظر الطريق... من نفسها...

وعلى قولك يا ختي... دا انا سمعت إنك لما بتيجي تقفلي التلاجة بتاخدي الحلل بالحضن وتدي قزايز المية كل واحدة بوسة لا يتقمصوا...

كفاية كدا... الدور على زميلي جالوص الطين...

بخ،
سنكوحة العويلة،

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مش معقول يا اخواننا...

أنا جالوص الطين تصحوني من النوم، وتطلعوني من بركة الوحل علشان أرد على محاولة الغتاتة الهزيلة دي؟

ما تزود عيارك شوية يا عم طارق خللينا نعرف ناخد وندي... إتجدعن كدا امال...

دا كدا انت لو حاولت تغتت وتسقع على تلاجة حتقلب بوتاجاز والع من الضحك...

لو جربت كفاءتك مع كوز أيس كريم، حيتحول لشوربة عدس مدخنة...

أينعت إيه، وقطافها مين؟ إنت فاكرني سباطة موز؟

كدا يابني لو حاولت تغتت على شوكة، حتقلب وردة...

وان رخمت على فسيخة... حتطلَّع بارفان...

روح يا وِلْد قدم في مدرسة الغتاتة، بس على الله يقبلوك في كي جي تو رخامة...

بخخخخخخخخ،
عنه/ سنكوحة العويلة (أصله نام تاني)

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الكيماوي يقول:
متاخافش يا طاروقة 
ما هو يا نتعلم يا نقلبها ضلمة 
رد حكومة المملكة:
ع البركة يا خويا... حتوفر علينا... أمال احنا جايين ليه... عشان نعلق القناديل؟


الأوسيمي يقول:
و هذا ما يحدوني إلى ما أنا بصددهْ.. ليعود طرووأه إلى رَشَدِهْ.. فالأمر لا يسلم من مخاطر .. و النهج الذي انتهجه جد ثائر ... و لكن ..
احذر يا طروووق . . و إني عليك جد شفوق.. فدونك و غتوت الأفخم مفازات ، حفت بالمخاطر المهلكات .. حتى إذا كان الحظ حليفك .. و السعد رديفك ، فاجتزت منهن ما اجتزت .. و ظننت أنك قد وصلت ، وجدتنا لك بالمرصاد ..غتوت و انا و الأحفاد ، فهيهات هيهات أن تدرك مطلبك ... أو ان تبلغ منا مأربك ، هذه غتاتة أصيلة .. و تلامة غير قليلة، و رخامة تقلب الطاسة ..و غلاسة ما بعدها غلاسة.
فلترض من الغنيمة بالإياب .. عوضا عن السعي خلف السراب.. أو طمعا في بعض الكباب .. من غضّة الإهاب ابنة عالي المقام (إكسكيوز مي .. دي محلسة) ، فمالك فينا من ظمأ و ما لنا فيك من رِيّ ...
رد حكومة المملكة:
ما حدش فينا فاهم حاجة، بس مادام الأوسيمي شايف كدا... خلاص... ع البركة برضه.


كيماوي يقول:
عم غتوت مخنوق مننا أنا و بلدياتى أم سلمى و مش طايق لنا سيرة
و عاوزنا نجيب له ريحة فسيخ من نبروه و إحنا منعرفهاش خالص.
رد حكومة المملكة:
يا أخي هاتها من أي حتة... بلاش تلاكيك.

بخ،
غتيتة اشمعنى (سكرتير أول الحكومة وسريحة بنداغة وقت الفراغ)

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

فرمان فخمان متختخان رقم واحدان

اختبارات تقييم الكفاءة الغتوتية لقبول دفعة جديدة من التلاميذ (إعملها بنفسك... بلاش خوته):

1-	ضع سمكة مجمدة في الفريزر... وضع في عبك سمكة طازجة... وشوف مين اللي حتبوظ الأول؟
2-	هوّي جامد على فحم مشتعل جدا؟
3-	إغسل وشك بصابونة نظيفة؟
4-	قف أمام المرأة، وابتسم؟
5-	إذهب أول واحد للاستاد يوم ماتش الأهلي والزمالك؟

النتائج:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
1-	السمكة اللي في الفريزر باظت الأول واللي في عبك لسة بحالتها. = = ألف مبروك... أنت موهوب.
2-	الفحم انطفا مع إن الريح معاك وحاطط جنبك مروحة. = = إيه الحلاوة دي... تعال قوام.
3-	جالك أرتيكاريا وحساسية وقرايبك لم يتعرفوا عليك بعد ما وشك نضف. = = أنت واحد منا... كنت فين من زمان؟
4-	اتنقلت المستشفى بصدمة عصبية، والمراية اتشرخت. = = آدي الكلام... هو ده.
5-	ما باعوش يوميها غير تذكرتك، والفرقتين ماجوش. = = إنت اللي كنت بادور عليه.[/poem]
وجع في اختباراتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## زوزو عادل

*هااااااااااااااااى عليكم ياغتوت*

*سؤال بسيط بس*
*هو مين غتوت الاتلم ده اصلى بقالى كتييييييييير ماعدتش على الدكانه*

*امال غتوت الافخم راح فين*
*زهق وطفش*
*لالالالالالالالا انا مش مصدقه*
*اعتزل الغتاته خلاص*
*ياالف نهار ابيض يا الف نهار مبروووووووك*

*وانت مين ان شاء الله ياغتوت ياتلم*
*احد ورثاء الغتاته ولا ايه*

*طيب غتوت الافخم مش عطاك اى تنبيه ولا اى حاجه* 
*على العموم ارجو التوضيح*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 1- ضع سمكة مجمدة في الفريزر... وضع في عبك سمكة طازجة... وشوف مين اللي حتبوظ الأول؟
> 2- هوّي جامد على فحم مشتعل جدا؟
> 3- إغسل وشك بصابونة نظيفة؟
> 4- قف أمام المرأة، وابتسم؟
> 5- إذهب أول واحد للاستاد يوم ماتش الأهلي والزمالك؟
> 
> النتائج:
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استنونى الله يخليكم
انا جاية هوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
يظهر والله اعلم ياغتوت انى هسلم الراية البيضة
واجى اقعد فى الصف جمب كيميائى 
علشان اتخصص فى الغتاتة
ايه ياعم انت محدش قادر عليك
مش قادرين على غتوت الافخم جايب لنا معاه غتوت الاتلم
ربنا يتولاناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ملحوظة : وانا طيبة كدا متطمنليش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إلى: القبطان زوزو
من: غتيتة اشمعنى (سكرتير أول الحكومة وسريحة بنداغة وقت الفراغ)
الرد: إتمشي بضهرك في الموضوع لما توصلي صفحة 8، حودي يمين عند مشاركة رقم 118 (أنتم سعداء)، ولما تخلصي،
تنزلي بالباراشوت على صفحة 9 فوق سطوح مشاركة رقم 124 (أرحب بنفسي)... ما تذاكروا بقى.

بخ،
غتيتة اشمعنى (سكرتير أول الحكومة وسريحة بنداغة وقت الفراغ)
____

إلى: القبطان زوزو برضه
من: غتوت الأفخم
الرد: أنا وغتوت الأتلم مقسمين الشغل بخطة، بس لسة ما حدش واخد باله منها...
هو قعد في الدكانة والمدرسة، وانا باسرح ألقط رزقي في القاعات التانية... بس خلليها في سرك.

هييييه... وحنقلبها كعابيل بأمر الله...

وجع في كعابيلكوا،
غتوت الأفخم.
____

إلى القبطان زوزو أيضا
من: غتوت الأتلم
الرد: أرد على إيه... مش تعبريني بكلمتين أرد عليهم؟

وجع في براشوتاتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم
____

إلى: بنت شهريار
من:غتيتة اشمعنى (سكرتير أول الحكومة وسريحة بنداغة وقت الفراغ)
الرد: ما قلنا كدا من الأول... طيب يا شاطرة روحي لَغمطي وشك بشوية تراب، وحطي ع المريلة بقعتين حبر،

وهاتي قلم رصاص   مقصوف.. وادخلي الفصل. وما تقلقيش نفسك وتقولي إنك طيبة وما نطمنلكيش...

إحنا كلنا حنساعدك... وعموما... الاستندال جزء هام في الغتاتة... ياللا...

أنكشي شعرك، واقلبي وشك.. وشوطي باب الفصل...

ربنا يحميكوا يا كتاكيت المدرسة.

بخ،
غتيتة اشمعنى (سكرتير أول الحكومة وسريحة بنداغة وقت الفراغ)

----------


## taro2a1

> مش معقول يا اخواننا...
> 
> أنا جالوص الطين تصحوني من النوم، وتطلعوني من بركة الوحل علشان أرد على محاولة الغتاتة الهزيلة دي؟
> 
> ما تزود عيارك شوية يا عم طارق خللينا نعرف ناخد وندي... إتجدعن كدا امال...
> 
> دا كدا انت لو حاولت تغتت وتسقع على تلاجة حتقلب بوتاجاز والع من الضحك...
> 
> لو جربت كفاءتك مع كوز أيس كريم، حيتحول لشوربة عدس مدخنة...
> ...


.

إلى/ الغتوت الأفخم

في احد الشهور الرمضانية في سنة من السنوات، كان يعرض حلقات من الكاميرا الخفية، ولكن في ذلك العام كانت تسمى "زكية زكريا" وكان لزكية بعض الكلمات المأثورة، مكانها هنا وليس هناك، تقال للأفخم وليس للإنسان العادي كانت تقول "بخ بخ بخ كشكشها وماتعرضهاش ، إوعى الجمبري يعضك"
وجع في جمبريكو،،،

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا عم طارق خلليه يعض... إحنا لاقيين؟

أما عن كشكشها... إلخ إلخ... فرغم صلاحيتها للاستعمال الغتوتي...

لكننا لا ننقل في الرخامة... نحن المبدعون.

وجع في كشكشاتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> جاءنا من ابن آل خطاب... إنه أرسل للجماعة جواب... يعدنا فيه ويتوعدنا... وبالمستقوية خالته يهددنا... ولو كان قد قرأ التاريخ... أو درس الغتاتة بالفسيخ... لكان عرف واتعلم... ومافتحش صدره، ولا اتكلم... فالمدعوة (خالتشي)... التي تلقت تدريبها في كتاب (كلّشي)... نشأت في حارة (بعضشي)... ودا حي بسيط بيطُقوا أبقاقهم... بيدعوا التغتيت والغلب أولى بهم... حتى الخالة (خالتشي)... أصل اسمها (لا اختشي)...
> 
> في يوم طاحت فيهم... كشوا في بعضيهم... استنفخت هي... قالت أنا قوية... فغيرت إسمها... وطرقعت عضمها... وجالنا إبن اختها... يتحامى في ضلها...
> 
> شوف يابني... ليك حلين... وبلاش نقول بوكسين...
> 
> هاتها وبلاش تعجين... وكونوا م الطايعين... خلليكوا م الحلوين...
> 
> هاتها وبلاش أحلام... يا آخرة الأوهام... مستشفى قسم عظام.
> ...






سالنور عليكو


إنته ياللي مسمي نفسك في الحياة غتوت ، وإنته آخرك يدوب كتكوت 

بأه أنا بتاعة حارة بعضشي .. ياللي منك بتلاته أبيض ومايتصرفشي

وكمان أختك يا نانوس عين خالتك ، تحب أجيبلك نضارة كعب كوبايه 

يا عم روّق وروّح بيتك خدلك من الميه دُش ، يمكن دماغك تبطل وَش

شكلك من زمان مستحمتشي .. واللي زيك لو شاف الميه أكيد هيكش

وأنا قوية غصبن عنك وعن غتاتك يا قيحه يا تلقيحه يا شوال تتنيحه

والنبي ومن نبى النبي نبي لأوريك وأخلي اللي ما يشتري يشمت فيك

وأعرفك أزاي تبوخ الشويتين بتوعك في ابن اختي يا عووووووومر

خد دي ... طراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااخ

إما خليتك تقول توووت توووت .. أنا كتكووووووت .. مبقاش أنا 





مع تحيات

خالتي نوسا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الله يسترك يا أيمن خطاب هتوديني ف داهية ..يا عم انا هنا ضيف على أصحاب الدكانة ( غتوت الأعظم وولده غتوت الأفخم و ولد ولده غتوت الأتلم ) و انا ف وسطهم  زي الي ماشي ف وسط البلد الساعة واحدة الضهر في حرّ بؤونة الي الواحد بيهرب منه و ينام في البلكونة ... 
> و كمان محسوبك يا دوب حتة Office Clerk  صحيح ممكن استلم طلبك للإنضمام إلى موكب الغتاتة و الرخامة ، بس الموافقة لازم تيجي من الإدارة العليا ..
> و بعدين طلبك مش مستوفي الشروط .. روووووح كمله و تعالى.. عايز شهادة سوء تفاهم ، و شهادة غلاسة ، و شهادة رخامة ، و تحط دمغة غتاتة ب ميّة فضة و تختم الطلب من عميد .. بلاش دي..
> المهم  ما تنساش تجيب شهادة من اتنين موظفين -لايقل مرتب أحدهما عن خمسة جنيه و خمسة و سبعين قرش - تفيد أنك انت انت  و مش اي حد تاني .. ( بنت شهريار توقيعها مش معتمد هنا .. إلا ف حالة صرف المتأخرات مع  سيخين كباب من أبو شقره أو الدهان )... لكن أبشّرك طال عمرك إن التسجيل بعد كده  مجاني.
> على ما تكمل المستندات المطلوبة  أشوف لك ميّة  رئيس مجلس إدارة الدكانة غتّوت الأفخم وولده غتّوت الأتلم.
> ---------------
> تحياتي






قشطه بالأوووووووي





من أولها كده جبت ورا ! وكشيت من غتوت الكتكوت .. إخـّيه

ياعم أنا كفيل أعرف غتوت ده شغله  .. من غير ورق ولا دمغه

أنا بالصلاة عالنبي شاب خلاصه وأنا مش بلبانه ولا مصاصه

واوعي تعيشهم مره عليا .. ده أنا قصدي شريف وصافي النيه

وبعدين قضيها ده الناس لبعضيها يا عم أوسيمي يا أصيل ...،

وأنا أجدعها بؤ فيكي يا شبرا ويا كل المناطق الشعبيه في مصر

واللي أجدع من الرخامة .. إنك تعرف تسد مع العالم دي بالأدب

وأنا وخالتي طول عمرنا مؤدبين .. والعيبه متطلعش من بؤنا  :Lol2: 

يلا أوشفك أول أمس ........ علشان النهارده خلص خلاص 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مع تحيات

خالتي نوسا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> بخ،
> جعجاعة مجانص
> 
> ملحوظة: وريث العرش بيقول لك عفارم عليك، بس خللي أيمن خطاب يملا كمان بقية الاستمارات اللي في صفحة 1 ويستنى لما الوريث يخلص كشف الاختبارات للمتقدمين للمدرسة... آه وبيقول: وجع في مدراسكوا.








جعجاعة مجانص


بخ ايه يا أم بخ انتي .. ناقص كمان تقولي لنا نجاااتي انفخ البلالين

ومدارس ايه يا بت انتي اللي هنروحها .. ده احنا نديكوا دروووس

آل بخ آل .. يا بت ده انتي آخرك ..... ترمي كلمتين وتتمطعي بيهم

وجع في خيبتكم وغتاتتكم اللي مش جايبها همها ولا ليها زباين  ::uff:: 

ورينا بأه يا أم بخ انتي هتعملي ايه .. هاتي آخرك يعني .. أنا هنا هو





مع تحيات

خالتي نوسا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ان ان ان تششششششششششششش
> مابلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش ياخطاب
> غتوت مش اد خالتك
> دى مايقدر عليها الا ربنا
> وربنا مر بالستر ياخويا 
> 
> عمومااااااااااااا
> انت اللى جبتة لنفسك يابرادعى قصدى يارشدى 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







عبييييييييييييير 







أنا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت أن أن تششششششششششششش

يا ختي هو اللي جابه لنفسه .. انا كنت محبوسه من زمااااااااان

الواد أيمن بأه هو اللي خرجني علشان ألم لكم شوية الغتاته دول

وأديني جيت أهو ومعايا عدة الشغل كلها .. إما نشوف آخرتها 

يا أنا يا همه في الغتاته دي ... وانا وراهم والزمن طوووويل





مع تحيات

خالتي نوسا

----------


## السماوي

*11 صفحة و 151  رد  في الغتاتة والغتاتين

ياباختك ياعم غتوت  بايضالك في القفص 

زباين الغتاتة كتير  







الغتاتة أنواع 

فيه غتت منه فيه 

وفيه غتت بالوراثة 

وفيه غتت بالخبرة

وفيه غتت زائر

وفيه غتت متفرغ 

و فيه و فيه   



واحد غتت مع صاحبة الرخم مختلفين  مين فيهم أغتت من التاني 
اتفقو يعملو تجربة  بدت بالرخم
مسك الرخم سماعة التليفون وضرب رقم  رد عليه واحد سأله الرخم  مين معايا رد عليه  الطرف التاني معاك محمود سأله الغتت أيمن موجود يامحمود رد عليه محمود النمرة  غلط وقفل السكة  
الرخم طلب نفس الرقم مرة تانية و سأل  محمود  أيمن موجود  رد عليه محمود  قولتلك مفيش حد هنا بالاسم ده وقفل السكة 
الرخم  طلب نفس الرقم تاني  وسأل محمود  أيمن موجود  محمود شتمه وقفل السكة 
الغتت مسك سماعة التليفون وطلب نفس الرقم  رد عليه محمود قاله الغتت أنا أيمن  فيه حد سأل عليا ؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أخيرا ظهرت بوادر أمل...

خالتشي ... يا شمس الغلاسة... يا بدر الرخامة...

موطية صوتك ليه؟... آآآ... لازم مكسوفة.

يا نجمة البجاحة... يا وردة الوقاحة...

يا طويلة اللسان... كنتي فين من زمان؟

خلليكي معايا علشان أنأنأ في دبش ملافظك، وأمصمص في طوب تعبيراتك...


إنته ياللي مسمي نفسك في الحياة غتوت ، وإنته آخرك يدوب كتكوت 

صح، مين اللي قال لك يا عفريته... ولا... القلب للقلب رسول؟


بأه أنا بتاعة حارة بعضشي .. ياللي منك بتلاته أبيض ومايتصرفشي

قد كدا أنا غالي عليكي؟ بس... لأ، ما تخلليش فيض عواطفك يغلبك... بلاش مبالغة... هم اتنين مليم كفاية قوي


وكمان أختك يا نانوس عين خالتك ، تحب أجيبلك نضارة كعب كوبايه 

أنا فاهم طبعا إنك مش عايزة اللي بيننا يكون (أخوي)... يا شقية.


يا عم روّق وروّح بيتك خدلك من الميه دُش ، يمكن دماغك تبطل وَش

شوف البنت... عايزة الوَش يروح من دماغي... علشان تنقله هي في قلبي... عكروتة.


شكلك من زمان مستحمتشي .. واللي زيك لو شاف الميه أكيد هيكش

أيوه... إحنا فعلا فيه بيننا حاجات مشتركة كتير.


والنبي ومن نبى النبي نبي لأوريك وأخلي اللي ما يشتري يشمت فيك

طيب ممكن اللي مش حيشتري ومش حيشمت... يتفرج بس؟ ولو بنص تذكرة.


وأعرفك أزاي تبوخ الشويتين بتوعك في ابن اختي يا عووووووومر

يا خاينة... بعد اللي كان بيننا؟... مين عمر دا؟


وجع في خيانتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم (اللي قلبه انكسر يا ضنايا بعد ما اتصدم في اللي كان فاكرها حداية عش الغرام، وبومة سواد الأيام)

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بالذمة مش مكسوفة يا نوسا...؟

في سنك دا وتتحبسي في 13 قضية ... بس؟

دا انا عندي تلميذة في تالتة غتاتة، لما جم يقبضوا عليها برضه في 13 قضية...

عضت الظابط، وبطحت جارتهم اللي كانت بتدافع عنها...

 وسرقت طاقيتين من العساكر، وكسرت فانوس البوكس، وشتمت كل اللي في الشارع ...

اسم الله عليها... على ما وصلت القسم كانوا بقوا 53 قضية...

إبقي تعاليلها تديكي حصص تقوية... حاكلمهالك.

بخ،
جعجاعة مجانص

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

عمي... وأستاذي... وأنور وجدي... أيمن بك خطاب...

أرجوك، وأتوسل إليك...

وصل الباقة المرفقة لخالتك نوسا (أنا عارف البنات الرقيقات اللي زيها بيحبوا يحسنوا ريحة بقهم)...

وتقرا لها الشعر المكتوب فيها برومشانسكية (هي اسمها إيه؟) يمكن قلبها يعطف، وترضى، وتحن، وتوافق...

إنها تغني لي كمان أغنية زي أغنيتها الأولانية اللي بتقول فيها (إنت ياللي مسمي نفسك في الحياة غتوت....)

وياريت لو تسجلها لي على شريط أو سي دي... ممكن؟ بس خلليها تتشجع شوية وتعلي صوتها.

ساعدني يا ابو نسب دا القلب يحب مرة... واتنين... وتلاتة...

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنت يا حنكوشة =يا ساكنة جوا القلب
حا ديكي بالبرطوشة =واهري صداغك ضرب
في السجن تبقى الكوشة =والمهر... عضة كلب[/poem]

إيه رأيك، طبعا هو مش قد مقامها... فهي حورية التغجير، وأنشودة التجعير.

وجع في تجعيركوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخ سماوي

عندك بشائر غتاتة بس إحصائياتك مش دقيقة...

إحنا راح مننا مشاركات كتير نتيجة لانتشار الغيظ الرباعي والطققان الصيفي...

ورحم الله امرءا عرف قدر نفسه...

إحنا مستقبلنا مبشر ولنا في الحكومة القدوة...

شد انت حيلك، ودب راس في باقي القاعات... أهه كله مصلحة...

دا منهم اللي معدينا بكتييير في الاشتراكات... هيص يا عم.

وجع في نقك،
غتوت الأتلم

ملحوظة: نكتتك قديمة، لكن دا لا يكفي لجعلها غتتة... المرة الجاية تعيد نفس النكتة 6 - 7 مرات علشان تجيب مفعولها.

----------


## the_chemist

ايييييييييه ده

هى بقت آعة للحب و الكلام اللى ميأكلش عيش ده

ايييه يا عم غتوت نهايتك قربت طالما بدءت تحب
ما هو يا تحب يا تقب

وجع في قباقيبك

----------


## the_chemist

بصراحة يا أيمن خطاب

موت من الضحك علي خالتك نوسا

و الردح بتاعها
بس المشكلة أنها قلبت بغرام مع غتوت

ربنا يستر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تقلبت على مهد الرصيف...

والتحفت الهواء المرصرص...

واحتضنت أشواقي مع البراغيت...

وجافاني النوم... فرحت أنادي:

خالتشي... خالتشي... ما تيجي وتختشي...

ثم تشعلق شيطان شعري في تلابيب يأفوخي... وأنطقني، فقلت:
*موال في المطبخ...*

يا بصل أحمر بلون حبي
يا ريت تلسع حبيب قلبي
ولو صنن دا مش ذنبي
دا ذنب القلب...

يا بصل أصفر، وخللناك
يا ريت تلسع حبيبي هناك
وان اتكرع، تاخد له معاك
فسيخ، وكرنب...

يا بصل أخضر، يا بو شواشي
حبيبي راح، ولا جاشي
وتقشيرك  ما خلاشي
دموع للحب...

وجع في  شواشيكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

ملحوظة: دي صور شركائي في الشجن... ورفاقي في البكاء.

----------


## the_chemist

يارب استر

غتوت بيحب

لالالالالالالالا دى بداية النهاية

إنت سخن و لا ايه يا عم غتوت

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> تقلبت على مهد الرصيف...
> 
> والتحفت الهواء المرصرص...
> 
> واحتضنت أشواقي مع البراغيت...
> 
> وجافاني النوم... فرحت أنادي:
> 
> خالتشي... خالتشي... ما تيجي وتختشي...
> ...


الله الله يا أستاذ (مش عارف مين فيهم) يا مبدع ....... 
زِ ..
دْ ..
نـَ ....... و لا  بلاش .. 
-------------
تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كيماوي... والنبي انت طيب وعلى نياتك... بكرة تعرف...

أوسيمي... هو انا كل ما حيجيلي إمساك وافقع حتة شعر تعملوا لي غاغة؟

خللونا نبدع على راحتنا... فين الكلينكس؟

وجع في كلينكسكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

مفيش كلينكس

إنت هتترفه علي آخر الزمن

خد لك طوبة و لا حاجة

----------


## حنين مصر

بلغنى ايه الغتوت الاعظم ان سيادتك هاتقع والله اعلم
وان حبيبتك المصونه والجوهره المرهونه ناويه تزحلقك وتديك صابونه
وتكسرلك سنانك وتطلع لسانك وتفرج عليك خلقه واولهم جيرانك
فقررت ياغتوت احذرك قبل ماتموت تسيبك منها وتيجى تطلع معانا فوق شجره توت
ولاقيت من الرخامه والغتاته والتلامه نطلع فوق شجر التوت  ونهد اى عش لعصفوره او حمامه
ومش اوان التوت لكن ممكن ننقى لينا كم برغوت وناكله مع حبه ورق بسكوت
وسيبك من العروسه المزيفه اللى كانت اصلها سلحفه بس اتحولت بد ماانضربت على الافه
وخلى بالك يازعيم لا استسلام للمفرسين ولازم توريهم غتاته الغتوت الاعظم بعد ماياكل سلحفه ويهضم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الطوبة ما تنفعش يا كيماوي... لازم كلينكس...

ما هو أنا لازم آكل حاجة علشان بطني تمشي... و... أشعر.

ما معاكش جرنال قديم، ولا جلدة كراسة؟

وجع في طوبكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت / حنين مصر

قولك رشق في الجون، وكان لي خير العون، علشان كدا حاجاوب... في كل سطر بلون...

شكرا لتحذيرك، ولحسن تعبيرك، بس ليه لما تكلميني... بتسدي مناخيرك؟


اللي بلغنى ايه الغتوت الاعظم ان سيادتك هاتقع والله اعلم
غتوت الأعظم مات وشبع موت... إنتي حاتبشري علي؟ أنا قدامي 26 سنة (على الأقل) على قلبكوا وما حدش أحسن من حد.
ثم أنا ما باقعش يا ستي... أصبري، وانتي تشوفي.


وان حبيبتك المصونه والجوهره المرهونه ناويه تزحلقك وتديك صابونه
ودا بقى خبر كويس، ولا وحش؟


وتكسرلك سنانك وتطلع لسانك وتفرج عليك خلقه واولهم جيرانك
كل دا مش مشكلة، وواخدين عليه... المهم... مش آخرتها حنتعشى؟


فقررت ياغتوت احذرك قبل ماتموت تسيبك منها وتيجى تطلع معانا فوق شجره توت
توت إيه.. هو انا دودة قز؟ دا الواحد على ما يلم حفنة توت يكون جاله هلع من الجوع. عندكوش شجرة بطيخ؟


ولاقيت من الرخامه والغتاته والتلامه نطلع فوق شجر التوت ونهد اى عش لعصفوره او حمامه
براحتكوا، بس لايموني ع البيض والزغاليل...

ومش اوان التوت لكن ممكن ننقى لينا كم برغوت وناكله مع حبه ورق بسكوت
طيب واطلع ليه واتعب نفسي في الشعبطة... البراغيت ماهي كتير تحت... عايزة حبة؟

وسيبك من العروسه المزيفه اللى كانت اصلها سلحفه بس اتحولت بد ماانضربت على الافه
كله حايتظبط... إتقلي...

وخلى بالك يازعيم لا استسلام للمفرسين ولازم توريهم غتاته الغتوت الاعظم بعد ماياكل سلحفه ويهضم
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لااستسلام!!! كلا، وهيهات ثم هيهات... =وبيننا الأيام، ما تجيبي حزمة كرات[/poem]


وجع في هيهاتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## حنين مصر

لما اطمنت على معدتك وعرفت ان العروسه وقفه على سنتك
ناويت اجيب الكرات واهديك بشويه حشرات
اما بالنسبه للبطيخ  دا ماينفعش من غير الفسيخ
ولو الموضوع محتاج رديح هانجيب اخرهم بالتتنيح
وماتخفش ياغتوت عارفه انك مابتاكلش الديدان غير لما تموت
وان احتجت للبراغيت هانفلى شويه عفاريت
وانا قولت فوق الشجر عشان القرود بتجيب معاها قمل البقر
ودى المفاجاءه اللى كانت مستخبيه عندى الوليه عرجه المتبليه
هاجيبلك كم قمله تقويك وعلى كلويهم تقعدك  وترسيك
خد بالك من السكر عندهم وياريت تحرق لينا لحمهم ودمهم 
وياريت تفرحنا بالتباته والغتاته وتوريهم قيمه الناس اللى بيعيشوا على الشحاته

 :M (36):  :M (36):  :M (36):  ::  :050103emohalloween 05 Prv:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت / حنين مصر

*[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنت يا زجالة		= يا قايله قول ع الكيف
زجلك تركني ف حالة	= زي النسيم  في الصيف
زيدينا يا ختي قواله		= رصي الكلام تستيف
دا انتي ولا الرجاله		= زجلك دا دمه خفيف
واملي لنا في السيالة		= براغيت وبق لطيف[/poem]*


وجع في براغيتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

ايه الجمال ده يا مستر غتوت الأتلم ، ما شاء الله تعب غتوت الأفخم ما راحش هدر ، خدونا تحت جناحكم .

----------


## the_chemist

حنين 
إيه اللى جابك هنا

عدو و لا حبيب

و قمل ايه و براغيت ايه

إحنا قاعدين في خرابة

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه صحيح دى دكانة عم غتوت

 :Bye2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أشكرك يا أوسيمي يا أصيل... هذا بعض مما عندك... أهه إنت اللي مستر وستين مستر...

أنا طول عمري باحب المخلوقات الصغننة... بس مش لاقي (قراد)... تعرف أجيبه منين؟

وجع في مستراتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## taro2a1

*يا أتلم كفاياك بقة أحسن والله أنا مشفق عليك من أسلحة الدمار الشامل اللي جاية لك في الطريق ودي عينة شوف*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أي.

وجع في حيطانكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## حنين مصر

ابعد  عن غتوت ياطروقه  بدال ماتلاقى لمبضه بيتكم محروقه
 وفرش بيتكم هيباه بالميه عايم  والسراير واللى فوقها لو هاتباه نايم
ومش هاتلاقى حد ينفعك  ومن ادينا يطلعك
وعمو كيميائى  خليك عاى العشره باقى
وبلاش تبيع القضيه دا انت كل نظر يامهلبيه
وتعالى ساعد غتوت  وهانعرفك بالشيخ عطعوط
يبعد عن الاحساس اللى باءه واجع قلوب الناس
وتعالى شوف الغتاته وانا هاجيبلك شوكولاته
وانت ياغتوت انا معاك حتى لو راح اموت
هاندافع عن الغتاته  وتعلم  اخوانا يمشوا تاته تاته


 :Ak472:  :Ak472:  :Ak472:  :M (36):  :M (36):  :M (36):

----------


## taro2a1

الأخت/ حنين

إنتي مش عارفة طروقة لاني غتت بالسليقة ومايهمنيش أفخم أو أتلم، وبعدبن حاسس من كلامك انك انضميتي للمعسكر العدو وانا بحذرك من خطورة اتباع الاهواء

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> معانا ولا معاه؟؟
> 
> الأخت/ حنين
> 
> إنتي مش عارفة طروقة لاني غتت بالسليقة ومايهمنيش أفخم أو أتلم، وبعدبن حاسس من كلامك انك انضميتي للمعسكر العدو وانا بحذرك من خطورة اتباع الاهواء


 يا طروقة لمّ الدّور ، و خللي الطابق مستور
و ان كان عالغتاتة ما تسألنيش ، دي حاجة ف دمّنا  ما بنخبيش 
و حنين انضمّت للمعسكر الفايز ، و تقدر انت كمان تنضمّ لو عايز
و الا هتكون لا رحت ولا جيت .... كإنّك يابو زيد ما غزيت 
بقولها لك  و الباب مفتوح ... و ان رفضت يبقى يا روح ما بعدك روح 
اقول لك... متحاولش
سلام يا صاحبي

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أخيرا ظهرت بوادر أمل...
> 
> خالتشي ... يا شمس الغلاسة... يا بدر الرخامة...
> 
> موطية صوتك ليه؟... آآآ... لازم مكسوفة.
> 
> يا نجمة البجاحة... يا وردة الوقاحة...
> 
> يا طويلة اللسان... كنتي فين من زمان؟
> ...








حبيب قلبي .. غتوت الأتلم 




يا عيـــــــــــون خالتك نوسا ... يا برطمــــان مِشْ على لبن جاموسا

يا واد يا ديب في الغـــرام .. يا حـــلاوة أهلك وانته بتغني في الحمام

أنا مش عارفه غتاتتك دي منــــين .. فكرتني ياواد بجالوس الطـــين

لما بكون واقفـــه في الزريبه .. وافتكـــــرك وأقـــول يادي النصيبه

الغتوت وقع وطـــــب يا نسوان .. الحقـــــوه بجردل جاز وسخ كمان

يمكن زناخه مخــه تنضف شويه ... ويفكــر قــبل ما يتــــورط فــــيا

وارجع واقول هو حر يا وليه .... خليّه يجـرب خالته نوسا القويـه

ومتنساش إنك اللي بدأت يا عنيه ومتقولش شوفتو اللي حصل ليا

عموماً .. انته حر يا غتوت... وأهي جوازه تفوت ولا حـــد يموت

روح شوف نفسك مع أمك ... وارجع شايل صحن كـــوراع مدملك

ومتنساش الفته بالخل والتوم .. وكمان هات ممبار رز بالمشروم



تابعونا ..،

غراميات الخاله نوسا مع الأعضاء



بقلم أيمن خطاب .. 

وعصابة الدكتور عمر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> بالذمة مش مكسوفة يا نوسا...؟
> 
> في سنك دا وتتحبسي في 13 قضية ... بس؟
> 
> دا انا عندي تلميذة في تالتة غتاتة، لما جم يقبضوا عليها برضه في 13 قضية...
> 
> عضت الظابط، وبطحت جارتهم اللي كانت بتدافع عنها...
> 
>  وسرقت طاقيتين من العساكر، وكسرت فانوس البوكس، وشتمت كل اللي في الشارع ...
> ...







جعاجاعه مجانس 




بخ .... انا تقولي لي بخ .. يا بتاعه الدور ال13 مجمع التحرير ...!

عارفه الدور ال 13 فيه ايه ولا أعرفك ... بوليس الأداااااب يا عنينا

أنما أنا يا روح خالتك كنت محبوسه جنايات .. 13 قضية قتل عمد :Busted Red: 

12 قضية قتل مع سبق الإصرار والترصد للي كنت متجوزاهم قبل كده

والقضية الـ 13 كانت لوحده جعجاعه زيك كده قالت لي في يوم بخ  ::rolleyes:: 

روحي العبي بعيد يا شاطره لحسن أدخل فيكي السجن وتكوني رقم 14 

آل بخ آل .... وجع في بخاتكم اللي مش جايبه همها ....... بلا هم

تابعونا ..،

غراميات الخاله نوسا مع الأعضاء



بقلم أيمن خطاب .. 

وعصابة الدكتور عمر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> عمي... وأستاذي... وأنور وجدي... أيمن بك خطاب...
> 
> أرجوك، وأتوسل إليك...
> 
> وصل الباقة المرفقة لخالتك نوسا (أنا عارف البنات الرقيقات اللي زيها بيحبوا يحسنوا ريحة بقهم)...
> 
> 
> 
> وتقرا لها الشعر المكتوب فيها برومشانسكية (هي اسمها إيه؟) يمكن قلبها يعطف، وترضى، وتحن، وتوافق...
> ...








غتوت نانوس عين خالتك 






أنا مكسوفه أوي يا واد انته يا جزمه  .. ياللي في الحب يعني ملكش لازمه

الواد أيمـن خطـــــاب ديك النهار ... جاي ومعاه منك مرسال وسبت خضار

مكلف نفسك وجايب لي بوكيه بـصــــل .. والشعر الحلمنتيشي كمــان وصل

والحنكوشه قلبها اتلطش منهـــا خلاص .. وهتقفل عليك قريب بالتربــــاس

والكلب عضها وأرمها أرمه كبيره ...... يعني مهرك اندفع بأجدعها تعويره

ومش عاوزه كوشــه يا ابن التلمه أنا عاوزه أطفي النور وأشوفك فالضلمه

علشان يمكن أتخض وأقولك بخ .. وأديك على قفاك وأسمع أحلى طرااااخ

يلا بسرعه على أقرب مأذون شرعي .. ولا تحب يعني أتجوزك جواز عرفي

انا ولا هتفرق معايا حكايه الشكليات ، أنا واخده الانحراف خبره مش كليات

يلا يا رخم يا إتم يا إبن التلمه يا غتوت ...... إخلص وتعالي وعدي وفوت


تابعونا ..،

غراميات الخاله نوسا مع الأعضاء



بقلم أيمن خطاب .. 

وعصابة الدكتور عمر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ايييييييييه ده
> 
> هى بقت آعة للحب و الكلام اللى ميأكلش عيش ده
> 
> ايييه يا عم غتوت نهايتك قربت طالما بدءت تحب
> ما هو يا تحب يا تقب
> 
> وجع في قباقيبك






علي يدي 







إن شاء الله نهاية الغتوت على يدي ..وهحط صورته على الحيط

جنب اخواتهم الاتناشر ... قولو ان شاء الله ... بس أتجوزه بس

ومن غير ما يحب وحياتك هيقب .. هيقب من على وش الدنيا كلها

وهبعته مشوار صغير لغاية الآخـــرة ... سكة اللي يروح ميرجعش 

ده أنا خالتك والأجر على الله ... مدوباهم 12 مش اتنين وحياتك


تابعونا ..،
غراميات الخاله نوسا مع الأعضاء


بقلم أيمن خطاب .. 

وعصابة الدكتور عمر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخ طارق: ما دام بتهدد... يبقى نفسك قرب يخلص... 

خلليك للأخت حنين الناشئة... هي تعرف تجيب آخرك.


الأخت / حنين: إديله.


نوسا: ضرب الحبيب زي أكل الزبيب... وانا باموت في المكسرات...

جعري يا ننوستي براحتك... أقول إيه؟ دا بلبل دا اللي بيجعر ولا كروان؟

لما تخلصي تجعير إبقي بصي على هدية العروسة...

صابونة فنيك تجيب آخرك من أول لمسة...

لو مش حاتستعمليها... يبقى لا جواز ولا دياولوا...

 وتسيبك من غرامياتك، وتطقي بحسرتك، ونخلص منك وانتي في أرابيز إبن اختك...

ولو حتستعمليها، حتحطي إيدك عليها من هنا... وانا أحجز في عمر مكرم لتقبل العزاء فيكي من هنا...

أمال إيه... الحكاية مش طق حنك.

بس تعرفي... حازعل قوي لما تموتي بالصابونة...

أصلي ما كنتش عايزها تستعمل وقلت ارجعها للبقال...

معلش... أهي تضحية علشان أريح جتتك الراحة اللي ما بعدها راحة...

وجع في صابونكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

ملحوظة: تم الحجز في عمر افندي، ولا عزاء للسيدات، ولا الرجالة، ولا العيال...

هذا وجاري البحث عن حانوتية فاقدة لحاسة الشم علشان ترضى تغسلها...

*وهكذا... سقطت نوسا بالضربة القاضية، ولمس الأكتاف، وضربات الجزاء...
من فضلكم عيطوا ... ع الصابونة.*

----------


## the_chemist

فينيك مين اللى يأثر في نوسا
يا عم رووووووووووووووووح
دى بتاكلها مش بتستحمى بيها
و أهو كله استعمال

يا عم غتوت الأتلم اقفل الحجز و إلغيه
و عيط ع الصابونة عشان هى أكلتها و بلعت بقزازة فينيك خام
صممت أنى أختبره ليها و أقول لها إن كان خام و لا لاء
طلع خام و تركيز السموم فيه 99.999999&#37;
و بتتكرع دلوقتى و الحكومة قفلت الشارع خلاص و الناس لبست الكمامات الحربية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كمان فرمان متختخان رقم اثنان

نظرا لانتصاراتنا الساحقة الماحقة
وانحسار المقاومة في جبوب صغيرة جاري تصفيتها
واتقاء لقبضات وشباشب الزملاء لو زعلوا مننا
فقد تقرر الآتي
ستعمل قوات الغتاتة كحراس باليومية
مطلوب من كل زميل يمر يضع إسم زميل آخر من الناس الطيبين سنلقبه بالمرشح اليومي
كل يوم سنقوم نحن غتوت الأتلم بالاطلاع على ترشيحاتكم واختيار واحد منها
تاني يوم بقى... حنطلق فرقة الغتاتة على كل من يعارض، أو يناقش أو يكح مع المرشح اليومي
لكن... بدون تجريح أو تعريض.
وسنصدر مساء كل يوم بيانا بالأحداث.

وجع في ترشيحاتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

هو منين يودى علي فين

بتقول ايه تعالى اشرح و وضح

 :Omg:   :Roll2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه يا كيميسيت... دا انا باقول عليك مسقف...

حا نبيع الغتاتة بالكيلو...

حانأجرها باللفة....

1- إنتوا حا ترشحوا مين محتاج حراسة (المرشح اليومي).

2- فرقة الغتاتة حتقضي يوم معاه تحرسه وتصد عنه (أو عنها) وتشنشل من يهاجمه.

3- آخر اليوم المرشح اليومي حيحلي لنا بقنا ... أو يزفره... أو الاتنين... المهم حيسد حلقنا.

4- حننشر بيان في الدكانة باللي حصل في اليوم دا.

نبقى اشتغلنا... وأكلنا... شاخد بالك من الفنكيش؟

وجع في فناكيشكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه اللي جابكوا؟ إنتوا ما تصدقو؟

مؤتمر إيه وعفريت إيه اللي أخويا أيمن عامله دا؟

الإعلان أهه فوق عندكوا، والشرح بعد سؤال الكيماوي.

هه، عايزيننا نحرس مين الأول؟

وجع في حراساتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

عم غتوت

حراسة مين دا أنت عاوز نسف بقنبلة ذرية
و مش هتنفع برضه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مش أنا المقصود يا عم...

إفرض يا كيماوي إنك بتتعرض لهجوم من بعض الزملاء...

قوم فرقة الغتاويت تزورك يوم في كافة مواضيعك ومشاركاتك وتنط في بطن اللي بيشاكسوك...

وناخد حسنتنا... ونرجع دكانتنا... لحد ما اللي زي حضرتك... يخربوا بيتنا.

وجع في قنابلكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

ماشي يا عم غتوت

الأولى بالرعاية الآن لأنها خايفة موت من خالتشي نوسا
الأخت جاسرة المصرية في موضوع "إختطاف أيمن خطاب"

هى من الأعضاء الأولى بالرعاية الآن

ماشي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ترشيحك وصل يا عم كيماوي...

وجاري معالجته بواسطة المزود الخاص بالدكانة...

ما جبتش معاك كوز درة، ولا حاجة؟

وجع في حاجاتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

مش لما تشتغل الأول

هتشتغل إمتى

البنية يا عينى مستخبية تحت الكنبة

و خايفة من خالتشي نوسا و إبن أختها أيمن خطاب

و كمان الفيران بتزغر لها

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا كيميست أروحلها فين؟

دي مواضيعها ما بين قاعة الخواطر (أفكار إنسانية لا نقدر عليها)...

وبين قاعة الدين (سبق وحذرت من العالم دي) ويا قلبي لا تحزن...

وموضوعها الوحيد في فك التكشيرة كله جر ناعم مع خالتك وابن اختها...

دي بايعة القضية بحزمتين فجل...

شوف لنا حد تاني...

وجع في حزمكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

عم نشد لها مكتوب مع الأخت حنين
عم نخبروها باللى اتفجنا عليه
ماشي يا غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صُح يا وِلْد...

طخها مكتوب وهات لي جثة ردها...

عفارم عليك... تستاهل إعيارين خرطوش.

ودع في خراطيشكوا،
غتوت شلضم (مندوب سامي، وبيشتغل عارضة جون)

----------


## حنين مصر

طيب ياكبير  معنديش  مانع اكون غراب السلام
ااقولها  ايه؟
بخ
ولا عو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إتجوليلها التنين... بخ من مواضيع المعارضة واصل...

واحنا إبتوع العاو..

هي تتاوى في أي موضوع محايد من بتوعها واحنا عنيدي نجف حيطة جدامها...

واللي عيجرب مامعاشي كلمة السر عنطخه...

واللا اجول لك... عنطخه الأول، وبعدين نفتشه معاه كلمة السر ولا لع... صح؟

ودع في عاوعاوتكوا؟
غتوت شلضم (مندوب سامي وبيشتغل عارضة جون)

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخيررررررررر عليكم
ولا نجول سالخيررررررررررررررررررر
ما الشمس طلعت وجربت تروح اهى
عمبتدوروا على مين
ونازليين لف مابين كل جاعة والتانية
وعاملين دوشة وزيظة وزمبليطة
اااااااااااااااااايه
مفيش مشرفين نايمين ولا اااااااااااااااااااايه

بدل الشخط والنطر اللى طالعيين نازليين بيه دا
الحقونى بغتووووووووووووووووووت يغتت على الغتتين اللى عندى شوووووووووووووووووية

وجع فى دوووووووووووشتكم

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو قوي بقى عندنا غتوت وكمان بنت شهريار قلبت غتوتة  :: 
وانا اقول ليه الدنيا بتمطر وجع اتاريكم بتختموا بيه كل مشاركة كفاااااااااية ماونتى حيقع  :: 

صباح الغتتاااااااتة  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أبااااااااااي


يا سنة سوخة....

حفيدة مرات أبو شهريار سخصيا بتستدعي الإمدادات...

خليص... ما فيش رداله...

عانيدي يا بنت الغالي ونعدل المايل... بس اعملي حسابك...

بعد ما نخلص تعداد سكان شمال أفريقيا عايخس النص... هو احنا عانهزر...

أني داهز وعاطخ اهاه... بس شاوريلي انتي بس يا بتّي... يمين ولا شمال...

بصي كويس اصل المونوكل وجع مني في السوربريز البارتي أولة امبارح...

على فكرة، غتوت لافخم عيجول لك عفارم عليكي حركة الندالة اللي عاملاها في أخوه أيمن دي...

إمأصلة يا بنية...

ودع في عفارمكوا،
غتوت شلضم (مندوب سامي وبيشتغل عارضة جون)*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أهلااااااااااااااااااااان ست زهرااااااااااااء....

نورتي الدكانة... وأول زيارة ليكي حتمر بدون غتاتة...

لكن المرة الجاية بعون الله، نعوضها لك ونغتت عليكي الطاق طاقين...

وجع في طاقاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو قوي بقى عندنا غتوت وكمان بنت شهريار قلبت غتوتة 
> وانا اقول ليه الدنيا بتمطر وجع اتاريكم بتختموا بيه كل مشاركة كفاااااااااية ماونتى حيقع 
> 
> صباح الغتتاااااااتة


يا مرحب بزهراااااء

منورانا ددا ددا

و لو عاوزة أى خدمة دكانة عمك غتوت داهزة في أى وجت

صبح و ليل
بس الليل ده مش أكيد عشان عنده عشي ليلى 

هعهعهعهع
يعنى ايه عشي ليلي
يعنى بتعشي و الدنيا تضلم في عينيه و عينام طوالى

تصبحوا علي خير
باين مفيش حد دايب لك عشا الليلة يا غتوت و عتنام اجده

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الخيررررررررر عليكم
> ولا نجول سالخيررررررررررررررررررر
> ما الشمس طلعت وجربت تروح اهى
> عمبتدوروا على مين
> ونازليين لف مابين كل جاعة والتانية
> وعاملين دوشة وزيظة وزمبليطة
> اااااااااااااااااايه
> مفيش مشرفين نايمين ولا اااااااااااااااااااايه
> 
> ...



داهزين بالنببابيت يا سمو الأميرة

ايه هى المملكة مفيهاش ديش و لا ايه
دا فيها ديش ياكل الزلط

يمين شمال
صفا انتباه

العسكرى اللى عم بيلعب صابعه الصغير في الدزمة يبطل و الا هيتحبس سبوع بحاله

----------


## بنت شهريار

عم غتوووووووووووووووووووت
كيمياااااااااااااااااااااااااائى
ست المشرفة زوزو هانم 
سالخيررررررررررررر عليكم

عم غتووووووووووووووووووت
لجل خاطر النبى
وحياة عمك درديرى وخالك هريدى تركز
وتبص كويس ياخاااااااااااااااال
دى ارواح نااااااااااااااااس
اينعم مش تبعنا بس ركززززززززززززززز
انا هشاور واجرررررررررررررى
وانت ططططططططخ براحتك بقى
بس بلاش الدم يبقى للركب الله يخليك
كفاية تحت الركبة علشان نعرف نلمة


هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية
ورايا ردااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة

 
 
 
 

وجع فى اللى مضايقنى

----------


## حنين مصر

ايه الدوشه  دى
هو  احنا  هاندافع  عن مين  بالظبط
ولا هاتغتت على مين
بنت شهريار دى شكلها  تبعنا غتت عليا  وصحتنى من النوم
طيب  يعنى جاسره  نشيلها  من الخطه ودلوقتى  نحطك  انتى يابطه
ماشى  يابنت السلطان 
جناب  الغتوت  انت يافندم  ماوزعتش  علينا  ولانبوت
والريس  كيميائى  بعد حبى  واشتياقى  هاتنظم فين الجيش الباقى
اروح  انام  شويه لحد ما اعرف ايه باءه اللى عليه
هااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

شاويش كيماوي

عندوروك مكتب، ونحبسك زنزانة، وننزلك 11 خدمة ليلية النهادا بس...

كيف تعرف إن الغتوت الكبير نايم من غير عشا وتودي الفطيرة الافرنجي لفرجة الكورال؟

عمبتفكرنا مدخمسين ما عنرجبكش (ترجمة أنيس عبيد = ما حنرقبكش = مش حا نشوفك)...؟

خيانة عظمى...

محروم من المصاصة الميري...

ودع في مصاصاتكوا،
غتوت شلضم (مندوب سامي وبيشتغل عارضة جون)

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بنت شهريار...

واه... عتخربطي الموضة الباريزيان ولا إيه؟

جلنا للركب يعني للركب...

إسمعى... علشان خاطر بوكي الرادل الطيب...

عاطخ لك نفرين زيادة... إبجي اعمليهم وصلة بالدانتيل.

ودع في دانتيللاتكوا،
غتوت شلضم (مندوب سامي وبيشتغل عارضة جون)

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

حنين يا بنتي

أنا مقدر حماسك وهمتك...

بس النبابيت لطلاب سنة تالتة فما فوق...

السنة دي تمرين ضرب روسيات، خطف سندوتشات، وعض في القفا...

ياللا يا أمورة... عايز أشوف كل اللي يعدي عينه زرقا ورافع ياقة قميصه...

وتعرفي؟... لو اتجدعنتي وشديتي حيلك...

حاجيب لك نبوت صغنون تلعبي بيه تخزيق عينين مع اصحابك.

وجع في نبابيتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## بنت شهريار

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا كمان عاوزة نبوووووووووووووووووت يا انكل غتوت
علشان اخزق بيه عين اصحابى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياسلااااااااااااااااااااام
دا انا ههيص بالنبوت دا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

عيب يا بنت...

بعد ما وصلتي رابعة غتاتة حتشبطي؟

خدي مطوة قرن غزال أهه إلعبي بيه مع رفيقاتك تشريط وشوش.

وجع في مطاويكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> حنين يا بنتي
> 
> أنا مقدر حماسك وهمتك...
> 
> بس النبابيت لطلاب سنة تالتة فما فوق...
> 
> السنة دي تمرين ضرب روسيات، خطف سندوتشات، وعض في القفا...
> 
> ياللا يا أمورة... عايز أشوف كل اللي يعدي عينه زرقا ورافع ياقة قميصه...
> ...


يا عمنا بلاش حماس هنا

أحسن الدماعة يزعلوا مننا و يحصرونا اهنه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

خايف من إيه؟ 

إحنا لا عندنا حائط يفجروه ولا حدود يقتحموها.

وجع في حوايطكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> خايف من إيه؟ 
> 
> إحنا لا عندنا حائط يفجروه ولا حدود يقتحموها.
> 
> وجع في حوايطكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


لا يا حييييييييييييييييلو

يفجروا الصفحة
و يقتحموها

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا كيماوي... يفجروها ويخشوا يعملوا إيه؟

استعير هنا مثل من أمثال (قالت جدتي) بتاعتك...

إيش تاخد الريح م البلاط؟

وإحنا حتى البلاط كلناه، وبنقزقز في مواسير المية.

وجع في مواسيركوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

> يا كيماوي... يفجروها ويخشوا يعملوا إيه؟
> 
> استعير هنا مثل من أمثال (قالت جدتي) بتاعتك...
> 
> إيش تاخد الريح م البلاط؟
> 
> وإحنا حتى البلاط كلناه، وبنقزقز في مواسير المية.
> 
> وجع في مواسيركوا،
> غتوت الأفخم



أهه هيعملوا اى عملية و خلاص

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ما تقلقش يا كيماوي...

"أي عملية وخلاص" دي ممكن يعملوها في الصحرا... تحت اضواء النجوم... في الهواء الطلق... 

مش ضروري يخبطوا المشوار لحد هنا وهم عارفين إن المية بتتقطع عندنا كتير...

ألا صحيح اللي بعض الناس بيقولوه إن فلوس المرافق خدها الجيش اللي كان عنده ماتش أتاري سنة 48؟

 ولا الشباب اللي كان راكب المراجيح في 67؟

ولا يمكن اللي كانوا بيتشمسوا في الاستنزاف 6 سنين على القنال؟

أو غالبا بقى الولاد اللي كانوا بيعملوا كانافاه وتريكو سنة 73؟

وجع في كانافاهكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> ما تقلقش يا كيماوي...
> 
> "أي عملية وخلاص" دي ممكن يعملوها في الصحرا... تحت اضواء النجوم... في الهواء الطلق... 
> 
> مش ضروري يخبطوا المشوار لحد هنا وهم عارفين إن المية بتتقطع عندنا كتير...
> 
> ألا صحيح اللي بعض الناس بيقولوه إن فلوس المرافق خدها الجيش اللي كان عنده ماتش أتاري سنة 48؟
> 
>  ولا الشباب اللي كان راكب المراجيح في 67؟
> ...


يا عم غتووووووووووووووووووووووووت

منورنا و الله

أنا مبسوط بيك قووووووووووووووووووووى

و حلوة الكنفاه دى هاتها

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بس بقى يا كيماوي...

دا انا اللي هو انا...بفرقتي كلها...

لو اتعصرنا، واتفرمنا ... كل غتاتتنا مش حتوصل لكدا.

وجع في مفارمكوا،
غتوت الأفخم والأتلم وكل المقاطيع في غتوتيا العظمى

----------


## the_chemist

> بس بقى يا كيماوي...
> 
> دا انا اللي هو انا...بفرقتي كلها...
> 
> لو اتعصرنا، واتفرمنا ... كل غتاتتنا مش حتوصل لكدا.
> 
> وجع في مفارمكوا،
> غتوت الأفخم والأتلم وكل المقاطيع في غتوتيا العظمى


تلمييييييييييذك يا غتوت باشا

 :Baby2:  خد دى سد بيها جوع حد من الشلة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إنت باعت دي ( :Baby2: ) للمفاجيع اللي عندي؟

ما تبقاش تبعت الحاجات دي تاني يا كيماوي الله يفتح عليك.

دي عالم عندها فلات فوت في إمخاخها ولا واحد فهم إنك باعت لهم بزازة...

وكانوا حياكلوا العيل... لحقته بالعافية.

وجع في بزازاتكوا؟
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## حنين مصر

انا  جعانه اوى
وحاسه  انى هفتانه ونفسى فى شويه  فول حمضنين
وياسلام لو معاهم شويه مخلل
مفيش واحد  ولا واحده مخلله  هنا
 ::hop::  ::hop::  ::hop::  ::hop::

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الغتاتة ياردالة
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
مين هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت / حنين

فيه طعميتين من قبل ثورة 19 وفار ميت (أصله خد منهم قطمة)... ينفعوا؟

ما تتشرطيش وارضي بنصيبك... دا انتي كدا بقية المملكة حتنق عليكي ويحسدوكي على العز اللي انتي فيه.

حتى إسأليهم.

وجع في شروطكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الغتاتة ياردالة


مساء الجوع يا ستات... 

خللينا كدا نرمي على بعض التحيات ونبات على لحم بطننا...

مش تجيبي في إيدك حاجة من خيرات القاعات التانية؟

وجع في مجاعاتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> انا  جعانه اوى
> وحاسه  انى هفتانه ونفسى فى شويه  فول حمضنين
> وياسلام لو معاهم شويه مخلل
> مفيش واحد  ولا واحده مخلله  هنا


يعنى حاطه في العنوان حلو الصمدى

و في المضمون حاطه مطاعم البغل

يا شيخة خليكى  في حلو الصمدى

هاتى هاتى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا كيماوي...

وانا باقول عليك اتنورت وبقيت غتت...

ما تنقيش، وما تعتقش... خد الاتنين... صمدي... جحش... بغل...

إنت إبتديت تشبع ولا إيه؟

لايمني على فخدة البغل دا أعملها سجق... أو أغمسها بالعسل الأسود...

وجع في نقاوتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

آخر فرمان متختخان ومكلبظان كمان

حيث إن أرض المنتدى دانت لنا بمشارقها ومغاربها

واستسلمت كافة جيوب المقاومة بدءا من الخالة سوما (اللي كلت حكاية الجواز واتكعورت)
مرورا بفداءيي المغتربين إلى حصون السواحلية...

ولأن الأكل كل شوية عمال يتحدف علينا...
وما بقاش فيه حاجة نشتكي منها خالص...

فأصول الغتاتة إننا ما نرحمش نفسنا...

ونسرح بعيد عنكوا إلى أي حتة ضنك ومشحطة...

لذلك... فمن اليوم... فرفة الغتاويت ... بخ...

لم يابني النصبة، والفع الكليم على ظهرك... وهاتي يا بنت الفناجيل المكسورة ولَي الشيشة دا...

باي باي...

وجع في بايباياتكوا،
فرقة الغتاويت

ملحوظة: معقولة نمشي من غير ملاحيظ؟

كمان ملحوظة: حنبقى نزوركوا.

كمان وكمان ملحوظة: الكابتن كيماوي هو الوحيد اللي اتخرج من مدرسة الغتاتة... وصيتك الدكانة يا كيماوي... وخد بالك من إخواتك في المنتدى من بعدي... عايز ضغطهم يوصل السما.

----------


## the_chemist

> آخر فرمان متختخان ومكلبظان كمان
> 
> حيث إن أرض المنتدى دانت لنا بمشارقها ومغاربها
> 
> واستسلمت كافة جيوب المقاومة بدءا من الخالة سوما (اللي كلت حكاية الجواز واتكعورت)
> مرورا بفداءيي المغتربين إلى حصون السواحلية...
> 
> ولأن الأكل كل شوية عمال يتحدف علينا...
> وما بقاش فيه حاجة نشتكي منها خالص...
> ...


صدقنى دا مش فرمان

دا دبح بطييييييييييييئ

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ا*الفرمان اللي بعد آخر فرمان متختخان ومكلبظان كمان

ما صدقتوا انتوا... هاه؟

بعينكوا...

وجع في تختخاتكوا،
برضه مش حاقول أنا مين... أنا لسه متخفي*

ملحوظة: إيه يا عم كيماوي؟ هو انتوا بتدبحوا دبح تايواني؟
مش برضه بعد الدبح... تيجي اللحمة؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ملحوظة: إيه يا عم كيماوي؟ هو انتوا بتدبحوا دبح تايواني؟
> مش برضه بعد الدبح... تيجي اللحمة؟


احنا لسه مدبحناااااااااااااااااااش
منتظرين حضرتك
اتفضل الدبيحة اهى
السكينة يا كيمياااااااااااااااااااااائى

 :mazika3: 

امسسسسسسسسسسسسك كويس 
لحسن مدوخانا من الصبح مش عارفين نمسكها 

متنساش يسمى يا باشا
علشان يبقى الدبح حلال
وقولنا الدبيحة دى تكفى كام عزومة لفرقة الجوع الكافر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> احنا لسه مدبحناااااااااااااااااااش
> منتظرين حضرتك
> اتفضل الدبيحة اهى
> السكينة يا كيمياااااااااااااااااااااائى 
>  
> امسسسسسسسسسسسسك كويس 
> لحسن مدوخانا من الصبح مش عارفين نمسكها  
> متنساش يسمى يا باشا
> علشان يبقى الدبح حلال
> ...


 
حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااال الله أكبر

ميل يا غتوت مش رقبتك إنته

احنا هنجيب رقبة الدبيحة

دورك جاىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

متقلقش

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وقولنا الدبيحة دى تكفى كام عزومة لفرقة الجوع الكافر



بالقرون والفروة، ولا من غيرهم؟

وجع في قرونكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> دورك جاىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> [SIZE=5] متقلقش



ممكن سكينتي... تكون تلمة؟

وجع في سكاكينكوا؟
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## حنين مصر

غتوت بيدبحوك

طيب احسن علشان  تخرج ابوامنيه  وتسيبنى انا بس  بالاعداديه
يلا  يابنت  السلطان خدى  رقبت  غتوت كمان  وخدى خاله نوسا  بالمره  وخدى كيميائى معاكى
وانتى كمان  اشمعنى انت لا
انا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا ماحدش يدبحنى

انا  هادبح  لوحدى


مع السلامه يغتوت  هاتوحشنا  غتاتك

----------


## the_chemist

> غتوت بيدبحوك
> طيب احسن علشان تخرج ابوامنيه وتسيبنى انا بس بالاعداديه
> يلا يابنت السلطان خدى رقبت غتوت كمان وخدى خاله نوسا بالمره وخدى كيميائى معاكى
> وانتى كمان اشمعنى انت لا
> انا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا ماحدش يدبحنى
> انا هادبح لوحدى
> مع السلامه يغتوت هاتوحشنا غتاتك


كدا يا حنين عاوزا تقطعى رقبتى

باشى يا حنين

بقه أنا كنت جاى و جايب أمنية علشان نكلم بابا و أنت عاوزة تقطعى رقبتى

 :Lol2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أنا سامعة خير اللهم اجعله خير انكم بتوزعوا ديوك رومي 

أنا مش باكل لحم الديك الرومي لأنه تقيل عليا بس مفيش مانع أغتت أنا كمان و آخد يعني اشمعنى عم غتوت و جماعته



راجعة تاني ان شاء الله...

*

----------


## the_chemist

> *أنا سامعة خير اللهم اجعله خير انكم بتوزعوا ديوك رومي* 
> 
> *أنا مش باكل لحم الديك الرومي لأنه تقيل عليا بس مفيش مانع أغتت أنا كمان و آخد يعني اشمعنى عم غتوت و جماعته*
> 
> **
> 
> *راجعة تاني ان شاء الله...*


مرحبا بالغالية شعاع من نور

نورت الموضوع كله من غير فواتير و لا حاجة لشركة الكهربا

أما موضوع الديوك الرومى فغتوت ضحك علينا كلنااااااااااااااااا

أتاريه كان مربي عصفورتين و جالهم أنفلوانزا الطيور فحب يعمل أبو عرام علي حسابنا

شفتى بقي يا ستي

المهم أنه ورطنى أنا العبد الفقير إلى الله في الكدبة دى و كل الناس إفتكرت أن أنا اللى كدبت عليهم

منك للى كلت دراع جوزها يا غتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

و متنسناش يا شعاع
ملحوظة: و لا يهمك رقبة غتوت موجودة نجيبها علشان خاطرك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / حنين




> يلا يابنت السلطان خدى رقبت غتوت كمان


بنت السلطان تاخد رقبتي، وعينيه كمان لو طلبت.... بس تجيب حقهم ناشف.

الأخ الفاضل / كيميائي



> منك للى كلت دراع جوزها يا غتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


ليه؟ هي عاملة فطار؟

الأخت الفاضلة / شعاع من نور



> أنا سامعة خير اللهم اجعله خير انكم بتوزعوا ديوك رومي


من إمتى الحداية بتحدف كتاكيت؟.... هيه، وضحكنا عليكي.... واحد صفر.

وجع في أصفاركوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## زوزو عادل

[frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
انا حبيت ارمى السلام عليكم واللى يمسكه بقى يخده
على كل عائلة غتوووووووووووت اللى مالهاش نهايه
اللهم لا حسد
عشان ماتقولش ياغتوت اننا بنحسدك
غتوت الاعظم الجد الاكبر و........ وابنه غتوت الافخم و........ وابن ابنه غتوت الاتلم
والله اعلم اذا كان لسه غتاتيت صغيره واحنا مانعرفش
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
انا كنت عاوزه اعرف مين اللى ماسك الدكانه دلوقتى
عشان مانجبش فى سيرت الناس غلط
 :f:  :f:  :f: 

كنت جايبه العشا اللى غتوت الافخم بيحبه 

المش ابو دود  وكان عندنا حتتين لحمه بايتين
ياللا مالكش نصيب يا ابو الغتاتيت مره تانيه بقى تكون صاحى

افوت عليكم بكره بقى تكونو موجودين
ياللا سلام
 :f:  :f:  :f: [/frame]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

انا جاى تانى محدش يمشى  :: 

موضوع غاية فى الغتاتة يؤ يؤ يؤ قصدى غاية فى الروعة والله  :4:

----------


## حنين مصر

ايه  اللى حدفك  هنا  يامنقط احمر انت
هى الحكايه ناقصه دم
روح ياضونايا العب  بعيد
اجرى ياخويا اجرى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم
> 
> والله اعلم اذا كان لسه غتاتيت صغيره واحنا مانعرفش
> 
> 
> كنت جايبه العشا اللى غتوت الافخم بيحبه 
> 
> ياللا مالكش نصيب يا ابو الغتاتيت مره تانيه بقى تكون صاحى
> 
> [/frame]


والنبي يا قبطان زوزو الحركات دي فاهمينها كويس...

أولا معروف إن ما ينفعش يكون فيه غتاغيت صغننين... ببساطة لأنهم عندهم مناعة طبيعية إلهية ضد الغتاتة...

ثانيا... مالقيتيناش؟ كنتي سيبي الأكل.... حيجرى له إيه؟... لا عندنا صراصير (انقرضت من يوم ما كورال الجوع كافر ما زارونا) ولا فيران (طفشت من جوعها).

آدي احنا مستنيين الزيارة التانية... مالكيش حجة.

وجع في حججكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> انا جاى تانى محدش يمشى 
> 
> موضوع غاية فى الغتاتة يؤ يؤ يؤ قصدى غاية فى الروعة والله


أهلا بيك...

هو انا طول عمري ماليش في الكورة....

لكن علشان خاطرك... حاشجع الزمالك... (مش دا النادي اللي كان بيلعب فيه واحد اسمه صالح سليم؟)

وجع في كوركوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ايه  اللى حدفك  هنا  يامنقط احمر انت
> هى الحكايه ناقصه دم
> روح ياضونايا العب  بعيد
> اجرى ياخويا اجرى


الأخت / حنين

عندك مبادئ مبشرة للغتاته....

عايزك تتغذي كويس علشان تكبري وتبقي باش غتيتة... شوية قشر ترمس على كازوزة مغلية... 5 مرات ونص كل يوم لمدة نص ساعة.

وجع في روشيتاتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## magamy

انا سامع صوت واحد غتت تسلم لنا غتتك 
وعلى فكرة انا مقرتش الرسالة بتاعتك 
يلا بقى غتاتة بغتاتة
ومنغير غتاتة
سلام قصدى غتاتة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> انا سامع صوت واحد غتت تسلم لنا غتتك 
> وعلى فكرة انا مقرتش الرسالة بتاعتك 
> يلا بقى غتاتة بغتاتة
> ومنغير غتاتة
> سلام قصدى غتاتة


يعجبني تركيزك....

ينفع تعملها نشيد نشحت بيع في باقي القاعات؟
وجع في أناشيدكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## زوزو عادل

صباح الخير يا غتوت
ياترى صحيت من النوم ولا لسه

*** بقى الصراصير والفيران انقرضت ولا انت كلتهم
ومكسوف تقولنا ؟  انا عارفه انك مكسوف ياغتوت
لالالالالا ماتكسفش دا احنا خلاص بقينا اكتر من اصحاب
والحمد لله كل الناس بتحبك هنا
على فكره ياجماعه
انا شوفت غتوت من كام يوم كان بياكل صرصور لسه مولود 
والحلو كان 3 فران  

وياعم غتوت براحه على الناس الجديده شويه اصلها مالهاش فى الغتاته
تقبل مرورى من غير الفطور لحين ماجيب الغداااااااااااااااااا
سلام يا غتووووووت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بقى الصراصير والفيران انقرضت ولا انت كلتهم
> ومكسوف تقولنا ؟


نحن لا نأكل الصراصير ولا الفئران... حد ياكل إخوانه في الغتاتة؟




> انا عارفه انك مكسوف ياغتوت


أنا!!!.... أنا.... مكسوف؟؟؟!!!... الله يسامحك




> انا شوفت غتوت من كام يوم كان بياكل صرصور لسه مولود


 لا... دا انا كنت بابوسه في خده.... دلع يعني




> وياعم غتوت براحه على الناس الجديده شويه اصلها مالهاش فى الغتاته


ما دام جم الدكانة لازم ياخدوا عينة الغتاتة الدعائية.




> تقبل مرورى من غير الفطور لحين ماجيب الغداااااااااااااااااا
> سلام يا غتووووووت


هو بمزاجي؟ آديني متصبر لما نشوف آخرتها.

وجع في تصبيراتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## nariman

*ياخساره*
*قلنا بالعند نعدى ونقرا ونشوف عندكوا ايه ينفع لقيت فران وصراصير ومفيش حاجه تفتح النفس*

*عموما احنا قاعدين ومغتتين لما نشوف ايه اخرتها*

----------


## حنين مصر

> *ياخساره*
> *قلنا بالعند نعدى ونقرا ونشوف عندكوا ايه ينفع لقيت فران وصراصير ومفيش حاجه تفتح النفس*
> 
> *عموما احنا قاعدين ومغتتين لما نشوف ايه اخرتها*


ايه  دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Ranting2:   فى غلط  فى الصراصير  والفيران  لا  دا  ممكن  نعمل  ثوره دول  بنحطهم  على السفره مكان المخلل

ايه  الناس  دى  هو احنا  فاتحينها مائده  رحمن ياخواتى 

اطلعى بره  ياحجه  واقرى اليافته
دى دكانه غتوت لاستقبال الاكل من الاجئين والفارين من الغتاته

ياساتر على الناس اللى مابتعرفش  تفك  الخط  وبتسيبه  ملعبك

----------


## حنين مصر

> الأخت / حنين
> 
> عندك مبادئ مبشرة للغتاته....
> 
> عايزك تتغذي كويس علشان تكبري وتبقي باش غتيتة... شوية قشر ترمس على كازوزة مغلية... 5 مرات ونص كل يوم لمدة نص ساعة.
> 
> وجع في روشيتاتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


ايه  ياغتوت  انت بتقول  شويه يعنى اد  ايه طن  قشر  مثلا جايز  الموضوع  ياثر  :Puke: 

كازوزه  مغليه  ولا  مخليه  اصلى باحبها  بالشطه :Eat: 

خمس  مرات  ونص كل  يوم يعنى كم  مررررررررره؟ :Roll2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ياخساره*
> *لقيت فران وصراصير ومفيش حاجه تفتح النفس*
> 
> **


أمال منتظرة إيه يفتح نفسك عندنا؟ ورد وبنفسج لا سمح الله؟ ولا نجف كريستال ونوافير ميه؟

قال وبتقول لي حتغتت... روحي كدا وانتي دمك خفيف.

وجع في كريستالكوا،
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## بنت شهريار

جعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  ة
فين الفطار ياغتووووووووووووووووووووووت
ايه الدكانة اللى مفيهاش حاجه تتاكل دى ؟؟
كمان الفيران اكلتوها ؟؟
ياحلولى ياحلولى
يعنى اغيب اغيب واجى ملقيش فطار كماااااااااااااااااان

غتوووووووووووووووووووووووت
صباحك من غير فطار  ::p:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

جدعة يا حنين...

حا ارقيكي أمباشه غتاته باربعتاشر شريطة وفتلتين...

خلليكي كدا عينيكي في وسط راسك للناس المدعية غتاته دي لا يندسوا وسطنا ويسوأوا سمعتنا...

عايزين نعمل حملة نضافة.... 

لااااااااء... ما تفهمينيش غلط... حنعملها في كل حتة إلا عندنا... واهه تلقيط رزق...

برص هنا... عرسه هناك... وبرضه نشوف لنا كام ضحية نتسنكح عليهم...

ياللا... 

Go Aheadوجع في أبراصكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عايزين نعمل حملة نضافة.... 
> 
> لااااااااء... ما تفهمينيش غلط... حنعملها في كل حتة إلا عندنا... واهه تلقيط رزق...
> 
> برص هنا... عرسه هناك... وبرضه نشوف لنا كام ضحية نتسنكح عليهم...


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااى حدددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
هيفكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر
يقرررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
من قاعة التعاررررررررررررررف والتهاااااااااااااااااااااااااانى 
مش هيخرج منهاااااااااااااااااااااا
اى بررررررررررررص
اى عررررررررررررررررررسة
اى قطططططططططة 
هتختفى من هناك 
مش هيحصل كوووووووووويس
انا عداهم فار فار وعرسة عرسة
مش هتعملوا الوليمة على حسابى يعننننننننننننننننننننننننننى  :O O:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااى حدددددددددددددددددددددددددددد
> هيفكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> يقرررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
> من قاعة التعاررررررررررررررف والتهاااااااااااااااااااااااااانى 
> مش هيخرج منهاااااااااااااااااااااا
> o_o:


واحنا ما محبب على قلبنا... 

أعتبر دا وعد منك؟

وجع في وعودكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> واحنا ما محبب على قلبنا... 
> 
> أعتبر دا وعد منك؟


 :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 
انت وحظك  :Baby2: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بصي يا بنت شهريار...

إحنا حنييجي...

ونعمل -مرة من نفسنا- إننا عايزين نمشي... 

بمزاجنا مش مكروشين كالعادة يعني...

وانتو -كدا وكدا- تعملوا قال يعني ماسكين فينا...

إحنا... ما حنصدق... مش طالعين ولا بالطبل البلدي.

وجع في طبولكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## بنت شهريار

وووووووووووووووووالله مانتوا ماشيين
لاااااااااااااااا والله ابدا
عليا الطلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ مانتوا مروحيين
المكان واسع ويساعى من الحبايب خمسة واربعين
اتفضلوا اتفضلوا


كويس كدا !! 
طب يالا على بيتكم مش عاوزين حد انهاردة ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> طب يالا على بيتكم مش عاوزين حد انهاردة ههههههههههههههههههههههه


طب عاوزين إمتى؟

نيجيلكوا بكرة؟

تلاتة الفجر كويس؟

وجع في كَرشتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> وووووووووووووووووالله مانتوا ماشيين
> لاااااااااااااااا والله ابدا
> عليا الطلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ مانتوا مروحيين
> المكان واسع ويساعى من الحبايب خمسة واربعين
> اتفضلوا اتفضلوا
> 
> 
> كويس كدا !! 
> طب يالا على بيتكم مش عاوزين حد انهاردة ههههههههههههههههههههههه



45 بس يا بنت السلطان

دول عيلة غتوت 500 واحد لوحدهم

المكان ده مش ينفع

عاوزين الاستاد ممكن

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا عم كيماوي هي بنت شهريار كدا....

طول عمرها بتزنّق علينا...

دا احنا ما نابناش من عزومتها إلا خروفين وفنطاسين رز ونص جاموسة.

بقت صعب وإيدها ناشفة قوي.

مش حا تجيب سيجارة بقى؟

وجع في نشفانكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## زوزو عادل

*مساااااااااااااااااااء الخيرات*


*ايه ده النهارده فى فرح اكيد*

*غتووووووت لسه صاحى الفراخ نامت من زمان ياعم غتوت*

*انا سمعاك بتتكلم على الاكل*

*خوروف وجاموسه وبحاجات جامده*

*يعنى ارجع انا بقى بالاكل طالما حد فات عليكم قبلى بالاكل*

*انا قولت اخد ثواب فيكم وازوركم اصلكم وحشونااااااااااااا*

*اه والنبى ياعم غتووووووووووت طلب بسيط*

*سلملى على والدى ايمن رشدى وقوله كل عام وهو بخير*
*بمناسبة مولد خير الانام*
*ربنا يباركلك يارب ياغتوووووووووت متنساش*
*ومتخافش كله بحسابه انا عرفاك كويس مابتعملش حاجه لله*

*يالا سلااااااااااااااام*

----------


## the_chemist

> *مساااااااااااااااااااء الخيرات*
> 
> 
> *ايه ده النهارده فى فرح اكيد*
> 
> *غتووووووت لسه صاحى الفراخ نامت من زمان ياعم غتوت*
> 
> *انا سمعاك بتتكلم على الاكل*
> 
> ...


منورة يا أم سلمى

هو غتوت بيحب الأكل يعنى لو هياكلوا طفاسة مش مشكلة

حطيه من تحت عقب الباب

و و حياتك لو بابا بيدخن هاتى له في المرة اللى جايه عقبين سجاير مع الأكل اللى فايض من القطط

باشي

----------


## زوزو عادل

> منورة يا أم سلمى
> 
> هو غتوت بيحب الأكل يعنى لو هياكلوا طفاسة مش مشكلة
> 
> حطيه من تحت عقب الباب
> 
> و و حياتك لو بابا بيدخن هاتى له في المرة اللى جايه عقبين سجاير مع الأكل اللى فايض من القطط
> 
> باشي


*باشى ربنا يخليك يا ابو امنيه دا نورك*

*ههههههههههههه  اول مره اعرف ان غتوووووووت طفس*
*انا بحسب الاكل ده هوايه عنده*

*معلشى ياغتوت احنا بنجيب فى سيرتك وانت غايب (بنم عليك ههههه )*

*والله كان على عينى  بس بابا مش بيشزب سجاير*

*هو غتوت بياكل السجاير كمان  استرها علينا يارب*

*انما اكل القطط موجود والحمد لله هعدى عليه الاكل الصبح*

----------


## the_chemist

> *باشى ربنا يخليك يا ابو امنيه دا نورك*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه  اول مره اعرف ان غتوووووووت طفس*
> *انا بحسب الاكل ده هوايه عنده*
> 
> *معلشى ياغتوت احنا بنجيب فى سيرتك وانت غايب (بنم عليك ههههه )*
> 
> *والله كان على عينى  بس بابا مش بيشزب سجاير*
> 
> ...



يا بنتى تنمى علي مين

دا  :Evil 2:  بيبوس ايده كل يوم 200 مرة و بيقولوا يا رئيس الجامعة اللى نفسي أشوف سورها من بره

و بعدين السجاير بتدمر صحة الناس و هو صحته بتيجى ع السجاير

لدرجة أن الأطباء في العناية المركزة عرفوا ساعة لما يروح لهم يعطوا له سيجارة على طول يفوق و يصحصح

أتاريه لما الكيف يحبك عليه يطلب الاسعاف و يودوه و يطلب السجاير ببلاش

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / القبطان زوزو




> انا سمعاك بتتكلم على الاكل


أنا ورايا غيره؟




> يعنى ارجع انا بقى بالاكل طالما حد فات عليكم قبلى بالاكل


طب علي النعمة البنت دي بتتلكك.




> سلملى على والدى ايمن رشدى وقوله كل عام وهو بخير


مابنسلمش على حد إلا اما يدفع المعلوم.




> بمناسبة مولد خير الانام


ما توديناش في طوكر... ولا الرسول كان بيدفع المعلوم.




> ومتخافش كله بحسابه


شوف البنت... مروحة بالأكل وتقول لي كله بحسابه... يا جبروتك.




> انا عرفاك كويس مابتعملش حاجه لله


إزاي بقى... دا انا طول النهار عمال أقول: لله... لله.

وجع في شحاتتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> منورة يا أم سلمى
> 
> هو غتوت بيحب الأكل يعنى لو هياكلوا طفاسة مش مشكلة
> 
> حطيه من تحت عقب الباب


الأخ الفاضل كيماوي...

هو احنا عندنا باب؟

وجع في ضلفكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / القبطان زوزو




> ههههههههههههه  اول مره اعرف ان غتوووووووت طفس


طب بالذمة أقول لها إيه؟




> والله كان على عينى  بس بابا مش بيشرب سجاير


ماحدش قال له يشربها... هو يشتريها... ونشربهاله احنا.




> انما اكل القطط موجود والحمد لله هعدى عليه الاكل الصبح


ماشي، وزي ماقلنا... لو ما لقيتيش أكل القطط... هاتي القطط.

وجع في نونواتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخ الفاضل / الكيماوي




> دا  بيبوس ايده كل يوم 200 مرة


إنت مش متابع التطورات... بقو تلاتلاف مرة يوميا.




> لدرجة أن الأطباء في العناية المركزة عرفوا ساعة لما يروح لهم يعطوا له سيجارة على طول يفوق ويصحصح


هو دا كان علاج؟... طب تصدق كنت فاكرها محبة وإنسانية من التمرجي؟

وجع في شياطينكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

غتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

في واحد طب ساكت من طابور العيش

تفتكر ليه

هو أنت كنت هناك و لا ايه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> غتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
> 
> في واحد طب ساكت من طابور العيش
> 
> تفتكر ليه
> 
> هو أنت كنت هناك و لا ايه


يا كيماوي...

بقى انا لما حاروح... حيطب واحد بس... داكلام؟

دا يمكن حد من تلامذتي كان معدي بسرعة ولا حاجة....

تحب أوريلك... قول لي كدا إنت بتقف في أنهي طابوووووور؟

وجع في طوابيركوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> يا كيماوي...
> 
> بقى انا لما حاروح... حيطب واحد بس... داكلام؟
> 
> دا يمكن حد من تلامذتي كان معدي بسرعة ولا حاجة....
> 
> تحب أوريلك... قول لي كدا إنت بتقف في أنهي طابوووووور؟
> 
> وجع في طوابيركوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


بتفكرنى بحكاية

كان إبليس هو و إبنه الصغير ماشيين فعدوا في طريقهم علي قريتين

المهم في الليل راجعين لقيوا الحرب شغالة بين القريتين
فإبليس استغرب جدا و قال لإبنه أنا معملتش حاجة هنا علشان يحصل كل ده

فإبنه قال له:يا بابا أنا الصبح لقيت حمار مربوط في وتد قمت لخلخت الوتد "يعنى خلاه سهل الخلع يعنى"
طبعا الحمار خلع الوتد
و نزل أرض واحد من القرية التانية
صاحب الأرض ضرب الحمار فمات
جه صاحب الحمار قتلت جاموسة صاحب الأرض

و بعدين البلدين قاموا على بعض

فضحك إبليس و شكر إبنه 

شوفت يا  ::evil::

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح الصبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
غتوووووووووووت تووووووووووت تووووووووووووووت
صباح الخير ياعم

كيمياااااااااااااااااااااااائى
صباح النور ياعم

فين الفطارررررررررررررررر
هو نظام لاقينى ولا تغدينى ولا اااااااااااااايه  ::p:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> شوفت يا



إبليس؟؟؟ إنت تعرفه يا كيماوي....

طب خلليه يعدي على مدرسة الغتاتة يشوف نمره أحسن عنده ملحق... وخلليه يذاكر كويس.

وجع في ملاحقكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> فين الفطارررررررررررررررر
> هو نظام لاقينى ولا تغدينى ولا اااااااااااااايه


لك الله يا مصر....

لما المتعلمة المسقفة بتاعة المدارس بتقول لك فين الفطار.... هنا عند غتوت؟؟؟

هو جرى إيه في الدنيا يا عالم؟

بتغتت عليّ دي ولا إيه؟

وجع في مدارسكوا؟
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## the_chemist

> إبليس؟؟؟ إنت تعرفه يا كيماوي....
> 
> طب خلليه يعدي على مدرسة الغتاتة يشوف نمره أحسن عنده ملحق... وخلليه يذاكر كويس.
> 
> وجع في ملاحقكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


إبليس طبعا شوفتوا مرة واحدة

لما جيت عندك الدكانة 

كان قاعد قدامك مربع ايديه و بيبوس نعل شبشبك

إلا صحيح هو شبشب أصلا و لا كان جزمة و من كتر التعذيب تحول

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

آآآآآآآآآآآآه لو تعرف...

غتوت ما لوش في الجزم والكلام الفاضي بتاعكوا دا....

من ناحية الجري كدا أسرعععععععععععععع....

ومن ناحية تانية... إفرض اتسرقت... أمشي حافي بقى ولا إيه؟

وجع في نعالكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداء هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام و عــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــل

عرفت العلاج اللى يقضي علي غتوت

نداء إلى زوزو عادل

لا تحضري طعام بايت لغتووووووووووووووت

هو ده اللى جاب له الصحة و العافية

برجاء لو حبيتى تجيبى هاتى أكل طازة

حتى تذهب الصحة مع أدراج الرياح

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداء هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام و عــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــل
> 
> عرفت العلاج اللى يقضي علي غتوت
> 
> نداء إلى زوزو عادل
> 
> لا تحضري طعام بايت لغتووووووووووووووت
> 
> هو ده اللى جاب له الصحة و العافية
> ...


يا حلاوتك ... يا جمالك...

أحب انا اللي ييجي مزقطط وعامل إنه لقى لقية...

علشان لما أرد عليه.... يفسسسسسسسسسسس...

جبت التايهه؟... ولا فتحت عكا يا عم كيماوي؟

حييجي الأكل طازة... حنبيته ونحمضه محلي...

يعني من كتر التلاجات والديب فريزرات اللي في الدكانة؟

دا سلك الكهربا الوحيد عندنا... 

سارقينة من الآعة اللي جبنيا... ومركبين عليه لمبة جاز...

كع كع كع.... إلعب بعيد يا شاطر...

وجع في تلاجاتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

هنبلغ

هنبلغ

هنبلغ


هاروح القاعة اللى جنبك و ابلغ

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هنبلغ
> 
> هنبلغ
> 
> هنبلغ
> 
> 
> هاروح القاعة اللى جنبك و ابلغ


هههههههههههههه

يابني إنت نسيت إن هنا غتوتيا...

أنا بعد ما وصلت السلك... طلعت اجري على مباحث الكهربا واتهمتهم بالتقصير في شغلهم.

بيحلم دا ولا إيه؟

وجع في كهربتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## زهــــراء

يسعد صباحك استاذ ايمن 
عن جد اللي بده يضحك شوية يجي الموضوع ده 
أنا سامعة ان فيه سرقة هنا طلعوا يلااااااااا نتقاسمه سوا  :Gun2:  
استاذ ايمن 
ابو امنية 
منورييييييين  :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> يسعد صباحك استاذ ايمن 
> عن جد اللي بده يضحك شوية يجي الموضوع ده 
> أنا سامعة ان فيه سرقة هنا طلعوا يلااااااااا نتقاسمه سوا  
> استاذ ايمن 
> ابو امنية 
> منورييييييين


انت جيتى على سيرة السرقة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حتى أنت يا فتاة  طيب ساعدينى نبلغ ابن البلد

مش تيجى تقولى نقسم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب هاتى نصيبى من غتوت بقي

و إلا هضرب كرسي في الكلوب و اعمل فضيحة و ابلغ العمدة الكبير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يسعد صباحك استاذ ايمن 
> عن جد اللي بده يضحك شوية يجي الموضوع ده 
> أنا سامعة ان فيه سرقة هنا طلعوا يلااااااااا نتقاسمه سوا  
> استاذ ايمن 
> ابو امنية 
> منورييييييين


يا ست زهراء...

دا احنا سارقين التيار الكهربائي...

تاخدي لك فولتين؟

وجع في أمبيراتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> يا ست زهراء...
> 
> دا احنا سارقين التيار الكهربائي...
> 
> تاخدي لك فولتين؟
> 
> وجع في أمبيراتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم



هو قفل الدكانة و لا راح فييييييييييين


اتارى الناس مستريحيييييييييييييييييين

ربنا يستر

نسيبه نايم

هششششششششششششششششششش

بشوييييييييييييييش

اجرى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هو قفل الدكانة و لا راح فييييييييييين
> 
> 
> اتارى الناس مستريحيييييييييييييييييين
> 
> ربنا يستر
> 
> نسيبه نايم
> 
> ...



حلاوتكوا لما تفتكروني نمت... وتطمنوا...

وهوبا...

آخدكوا على خوانة...

لا يا خويا ما نمتش...

كنت محجوز في القسم علشان ما رضيتش أمشي لما الإشارة إخضرت وعطلت الشارع كلة...

ألذ ما في الموضوع إني عملت كدا... وانا ما عنديش عربية.... كع كع كع.

وجع في إشاراتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

يا راجل ....

قال ما رضيش يمشي و الاشارة خضرا 

ايش عرفك انها كانت خضرا 

..........؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا راجل ....
> 
> قال ما رضيش يمشي و الاشارة خضرا 
> 
> ايش عرفك انها كانت خضرا 
> 
> ..........؟؟؟؟؟


ها؟؟؟!!!

آه... طبعا... سؤال وجيه...

أصل...

أصل الدنيا كانت بتمطر.


(كع كع كع... أفحمته)
وجع في إشاراتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> ها؟؟؟!!!
> 
> آه... طبعا... سؤال وجيه...
> 
> أصل...
> 
> أصل الدنيا كانت بتمطر.
> 
> 
> ...



إلا يا غتوت أفحم دى

جايه من الفحم يعنى

يعنى ممكن نولعه و نعمل بيه الشيشة و لا مينفعش

أصلي جايب لك حتة إنما ايه غبارة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> إلا يا غتوت أفحم دى
> 
> جايه من الفحم يعنى
> 
> يعنى ممكن نولعه و نعمل بيه الشيشة و لا مينفعش
> 
> أصلي جايب لك حتة إنما ايه غبارة


إحنا لسه حانولع؟

حطها في رغيف وهات؟

وجع في ولعتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> إحنا لسه حانولع؟
> 
> حطها في رغيف وهات؟
> 
> وجع في ولعتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


يعنى ممكن برضوا

بس مش هتتكيف منها قوى يعنى

هو لسه صاحى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يعنى ممكن برضوا
> 
> بس مش هتتكيف منها قوى يعنى
> 
> هو لسه صاحى


مادام عارف إنها مش كفاية... 

هات حتتين... تلاتة...

بس ما تنساش المخلل.

وجع في غبارتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> مادام عارف إنها مش كفاية... 
> 
> هات حتتين... تلاتة...
> 
> بس ما تنساش المخلل.
> 
> وجع في غبارتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم



فيه سيانيد يا غتوت

ينفع على الأقل الضغط عندك ميعلاش

وجع في ضغوطكوا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> فيه سيانيد يا غتوت
> 
> ينفع على الأقل الضغط عندك ميعلاش
> 
> وجع في ضغوطكوا


مين سي أنيد دا؟

يكونشي سي أنيد بوتاسيوم... قريب سي أنور صوديوم...؟

حبيبي وابن حبيبي... أموت فيه على فتة الزرنيخ.

ياما كلناه هبر هبر... كنا نرزع التغتيتة من دول... ونحبس بيهم.

بالك بقى لو شوية استركنين على كلورات باريوم... ما اقول لكش.

آه... على فكرة... والغاليين عليك لانت واكل الأول.

وجع في كلوراتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## the_chemist

> مين سي أنيد دا؟
> 
> يكونشي سي أنيد بوتاسيوم... قريب سي أنور صوديوم...؟
> 
> حبيبي وابن حبيبي... أموت فيه على فتة الزرنيخ.
> 
> ياما كلناه هبر هبر... كنا نرزع التغتيتة من دول... ونحبس بيهم.
> 
> بالك بقى لو شوية استركنين على كلورات باريوم... ما اقول لكش.
> ...



حلاوة الزرنيخ لما يتخلل يا غتوت

و يتحط كده على شوية فول بزيت معدنى مغلى عالى اللزوجة

وجع في لزوجتكم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حلاوة الزرنيخ لما يتخلل يا غتوت
> و يتحط كده على شوية فول بزيت معدنى مغلى عالى اللزوجة


برافو عليك إنك بتغليه علشان تموت الميكروبات.... مش عايزين ضرر.

وجع في ميكروباتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> برافو عليك إنك بتغليه علشان تموت الميكروبات.... مش عايزين ضرر.
> 
> وجع في ميكروباتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


ميكروبات 

دى بتخاف منك بتترعش

دى لما سمعت اسمك هربت

و قالت "أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ميكروبات 
> 
> دى بتخاف منك بتترعش
> 
> دى لما سمعت اسمك هربت
> 
> و قالت "أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"


ماقلناش حاجة... 

بس برضه لازم نموتها الأول...

أمال يعني ... ناكلها صاحية؟

ولاّ.... تفتكر طعمها يبقى إيه؟

وجع في أسئلتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## بنت شهريار

اكل !!
من غيرى !!

طيب خليكوا فاكرينهاااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
العزومة قربت
لو حد قررررررررررررررررررب
مش هيحصل ابدا اى هضم 
هيبقى عسر هضم

----------


## the_chemist

> اكل !!
> من غيرى !!
> 
> طيب خليكوا فاكرينهاااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> العزومة قربت
> لو حد قررررررررررررررررررب
> مش هيحصل ابدا اى هضم 
> هيبقى عسر هضم


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخهخ

هعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعهع

ضحكتينى بكل اللغات يا بنت أبوها

هو غتوت هيبقي موجود و هنلاقي أكل

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخيرررررررررررررررر
ياسلام عليك ياغتوت
تختفى تختفى لما الواحد يحتاج شوية غتاتة
وتظهر لما نخلص
طيب اعمل حسابك
مش هنشترى منك غتاتة تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

هنشترى من غم غلووووووووووووووووووس

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخيرررررررررررررررر
> ياسلام عليك ياغتوت
> تختفى تختفى لما الواحد يحتاج شوية غتاتة
> وتظهر لما نخلص
> طيب اعمل حسابك
> مش هنشترى منك غتاتة تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى
> 
> هنشترى من غم غلووووووووووووووووووس


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو أنت مش عارفة


لا و الله متعرفيش

لا قولى بجد مش عارفة


بحقيقى عارفة مش


متعرفيش أن غلوس جه يغلس على غتوت

طق من جنابه و غاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب عن الوعى

دورى على دكانة تانية

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

انا جيت

كنت باشتّي في بحري... حاقعد معاكوا شوية واروح اصيف في قبلي.

حد طالع له حس هنا ولا حاجة؟

وجع في شتوياتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جيت
> 
> كنت باشتّي في بحري... حاقعد معاكوا شوية واروح اصيف في قبلي.
> 
> حد طالع له حس هنا ولا حاجة؟
> 
> وجع في شتوياتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


انا بقوووووووووووول الشتا السنة دى كان على غير العادة
اتارى الموضة اتغيرت
وهتصيف فى بحرى ونشترى فى قبلى
ممكن انزل البحر فى طوبة؟؟

حمدلله على السلامة ياغتوووووووووووووووووووت
غيابك طال ياعم
والغتاتيت كتروا اوى وطلعلهم صوت
الحق نفسك  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ممكن انزل البحر فى طوبة؟؟


طبعا ممكن... إذا كنتي من ذوات الدم... البارد.




> غيابك طال ياعم
> والغتاتيت كتروا اوى وطلعلهم صوت


جاء وقت حصاد رؤوس الغتاويت المنافسين...

شاوريلي انتي بس وانا اظبطهم... الأسقع فالأسقع...




> الحق نفسك



هعهع...حاسبي انتي بس لا تتطرطشي.

وجع في طرطشتكوا.

----------


## the_chemist

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

حمدا لله على سلامة العودة يا غتوت

هو أنت كنت مخفي فين المدة دى كلها

عارف أحلى حاجة في عودتك هى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أن أنا متفائل أن زوزو أم سلمى هترجع علشان تجيب لك أكل القطط اللى باقي

صباحكو غتاتة مسقعة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> حمدا لله على سلامة العودة يا غتوت
> هو أنت كنت مخفي فين المدة دى كلها
> عارف أحلى حاجة في عودتك هى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أن أنا متفائل أن زوزو أم سلمى هترجع علشان تجيب لك أكل القطط اللى باقي
> صباحكو غتاتة مسقعة


ما قلت لك كنت باشتّي... هي سيرة؟

قصّر... يا تجيبوا أكل القطط... يا تجيبوا القطط نفسها...

وجع في قططكوا،
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هعهع...حاسبي انتي بس لا تتطرطشي.
> 
> وجع في طرطشتكوا.


حاش وكلا
لست اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الطرطشة تيجى لبنت شهريار وتتجمددددددددددددد
تتحول الى ثلجججججججججججج
بنلعب احنا ولا ايه 
 ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حاش وكلا
> لست اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> الطرطشة تيجى لبنت شهريار وتتجمددددددددددددد
> تتحول الى ثلجججججججججججج
> بنلعب احنا ولا ايه


يا جااااااااااااامد....

بس يا تلميذة الغتاتة...

الغتت الحقيقي... لما الرخامة تطرطش عليه... يفتح حنكه ع الآخر ويقول: كمان.

وجع في رخامتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا جااااااااااااامد....
> 
> بس يا تلميذة الغتاتة...
> 
> الغتت الحقيقي... لما الرخامة تطرطش عليه... يفتح حنكه ع الآخر ويقول: كمان.
> 
> وجع في رخامتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم.


ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
هو الواحد مش عارف يغتت ابداااااااااا
طيب كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> هو الواحد مش عارف يغتت ابداااااااااا
> طيب كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


تو ليت يا كابتن...

استني الطرطشة الجاية.

وجع في كباتنكوا،
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## the_chemist

غتووووووووووووووووت

أنت جيت في ايه و نمت فين

وجع في مواصلاتك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> غتووووووووووووووووت
> 
> أنت جيت في ايه و نمت فين
> 
> وجع في مواصلاتك


جرى لك إيه يا كيماوي؟

مالك بتتكلم بالمختصر قوي كدا ليه؟

إنت بتغلّس عليّ يا جدع انت؟

ما تبحبح شوية خللينا نلاقي حاجة نرخم بسببها.

مش لاقي كلام... هات دفتر التليفون... قول ورايا من أول الصفحة... أول اسم...

آآمون آآمون آآمون... تلات اصفار صفرين خمسة... ياللا... اللي بعده...

وجع في دفاتركوا.
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## the_chemist

> جرى لك إيه يا كيماوي؟
> 
> مالك بتتكلم بالمختصر قوي كدا ليه؟
> 
> إنت بتغلّس عليّ يا جدع انت؟
> 
> ما تبحبح شوية خللينا نلاقي حاجة نرخم بسببها.
> 
> مش لاقي كلام... هات دفتر التليفون... قول ورايا من أول الصفحة... أول اسم...
> ...


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتووووووووووووووووووووووون

هاميس آخر عرايس النييييييييييييييييييييييل راحت تعاكس رشدى أباظة

هاتوووووووها  قبل ما تتجوزوا و ماتجيبش لنا السبوووووووووووووووووع

----------


## بنت شهريار

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتون
جه وجاب معاه اخيتانووووووووووووووون
وراحوا بيتزا هات
وهيجيبوا لنا عشا وييجى
وقالوا ييجوا ميلاقوش غتوت احسنلة  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتون
جه وجاب معاه اخيتانووووووووووووووون
وراحوا بيتزا هات
وهيجيبوا لنا عشا وييجى
وقالوا ييجوا ميلاقوش غتوت احسنلة  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتون
> جه وجاب معاه اخيتانووووووووووووووون
> وراحوا بيتزا هات
> وهيجيبوا لنا عشا وييجى
> وقالوا ييجوا ميلاقوش غتوت احسنلة


هههههههههههههههههاى

دى حجة منهم

دول طفشوا لما شافوا اسمه بس

دا موجود عندهم في كتاب الموتى بالصوت و الصورة

حتى طفش عمنا خوفو و خلاه هرب من التابوت بتاعه في الهرم الأكبر

قلبك طيب يا بنت شهريار

ربنا يستر علينا نحن الغلابة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إييييييييييه؟

إيه الهيصة الفرعونية دي؟

ما انتوش عارفين أصل الحكاية؟

آتون حاول يغتت على آمون ويكوش على رجالته... فآمون "حلق" له... وبعته تل العمارنة وبعدين جاب له ضلفها...

آدي الكلام... عفريت الواد آمون دا... مثل يحتذى لكل الغتاويت.

وجع في فراعينكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## بنت شهريار

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااميس
عوددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى ياهاميسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
غتوووووووووووووت يتكلم
متنسيش الفطار وانتى جاية  ::p: 

وجع فى فطاركم

----------


## the_chemist

> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااميس
> عوددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى ياهاميسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
> غتوووووووووووووت يتكلم
> متنسيش الفطار وانتى جاية 
> 
> وجع فى فطاركم


آموووووووووووووووووووون

لقد جاااء ست حاملا معه العود و العنبر و سبت الفاكهة

ياريت تخلى راداميس مياكلش منه علشان الحية مرجعة فيه 

و خللى غتوت ياكل منه دا مش يحوق معاه

آمووووووووووووووووووون

صوتى اتبح منكم للى اكلت دراع جوزها

----------


## بنت شهريار

من اللى كلت دراع جوزها
الى بياعين البطاطا
لا تأكل الفاكهة
الفاكهة فيها موبيد
والموبيد من عند بتاع الرش
وبتاع الرش عاوز رشاش
والرشاش فى الارض بيرش ميا
والميا نازلة من الحنفية
والحنفية عاوزة سباك
والسباك عاوز فلوس
والفلوس فى جيب بابا
وبابا يبقى غتوت
وطبعا لو وقفنا على دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغنا
اخرنا قش صاغ

هو احنا كنا بنقول ايه فى الاول  :3:

----------


## the_chemist

> من اللى كلت دراع جوزها
> الى بياعين البطاطا
> لا تأكل الفاكهة
> الفاكهة فيها موبيد
> والموبيد من عند بتاع الرش
> وبتاع الرش عاوز رشاش
> والرشاش فى الارض بيرش ميا
> والميا نازلة من الحنفية
> والحنفية عاوزة سباك
> ...


عاوزة بيضة

و البيضة عند الفرخة

و الفرخة عاوزة قمحة

و القمحة عند الفلاح

و الفلاح عاوز محرات

و المحرات عند الحداد

و الحداد عاوز منفاخ

و المنفاخ عند العجلاتى 

و العجلاتى عاوز بيضة

ايه نجيب من الأول

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااميس
> عوددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى ياهاميسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
> غتوووووووووووووت يتكلم
> متنسيش الفطار وانتى جاية 
> 
> وجع فى فطاركم


هاميس مين يا ست هانم؟

دا احنا آخرنا البت شناوية بتاعة الفجل...

المهم... ركزي بس في الفطار... اهه يمكن نشوف منكوا أي مصلحة.

وجع في مصالحكوا.
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> آموووووووووووووووووووون
> لقد جاااء ست حاملا معه العود و العنبر و سبت الفاكهة
> ياريت تخلى راداميس مياكلش منه علشان الحية مرجعة فيه 
> و خللى غتوت ياكل منه دا مش يحوق معاه
> آمووووووووووووووووووون
> صوتى اتبح منكم للى اكلت دراع جوزها


ست... جاااء بكل الحاجات دي؟

ربنا يبارك لنا في ست وفي كل الستات والستاوتة والستاويت...

ابقو خللوا آمون ينفعكوا.

وجع في راداميسكوا (ألا إيه الراداميس دا؟ ماركة عربيات؟)
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وطبعا لو وقفنا على دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغنا
> اخرنا قش صاغ3:


قرش!... بحاله؟

هو انا حاصرف على المنتدى كله بقى ولا إيه؟

وجع في مصاريفكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> قرش!... بحاله؟
> 
> هو انا حاصرف على المنتدى كله بقى ولا إيه؟
> 
> وجع في مصاريفكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


ايه يا بنت السلطان قرش بحاله

طيب ابدئي بسحتوت مثلا

و لا ناوية تشترى عمارة و تهربي الباقي علي بنوك سويسرا البلد

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ايه يا بنت السلطان قرش بحاله
> 
> طيب ابدئي بسحتوت مثلا
> 
> و لا ناوية تشترى عمارة و تهربي الباقي علي بنوك سويسرا البلد


قول لها... وعّيها...

دا انا غلبت معاها لما ريقي نشف...

شوف لنا فكة صغيرة للسحتوت... لاتاخده كله.

وجع في سحاتيتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم.

----------


## the_chemist

> قول لها... وعّيها...
> 
> دا انا غلبت معاها لما ريقي نشف...
> 
> شوف لنا فكة صغيرة للسحتوت... لاتاخده كله.
> 
> وجع في سحاتيتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم.


يا عمو غتوت

أصلها غشيمة

مش عارفة أن القرش ده هو قرش الحشيش

اللى أنت بتسهر عليه طول الليل تقطعه فتافيت و تخلطه بالحنة و تبيعه

يووووووووووووووووووووه

هتخلينا نصيح بقي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا عمو غتوت
> أصلها غشيمة
> مش عارفة أن القرش ده هو قرش الحشيش
> اللى أنت بتسهر عليه طول الليل تقطعه فتافيت و تخلطه بالحنة و تبيعه
> يووووووووووووووووووووه
> هتخلينا نصيح بقي


هو بيتخلط بالحنّة؟

معلومة جديدة دي...

عفارم عليك... لا كيماوي بصحيح.

أنا طول عمري باخلطه بالسيانيد...

أتاري الزبون اللي بيشتري مرة.... مابيرجعش تاني.

وانا اقول السوق نايم ليه.

وجع في أسواقكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> هو بيتخلط بالحنّة؟
> 
> معلومة جديدة دي...
> 
> عفارم عليك... لا كيماوي بصحيح.
> 
> أنا طول عمري باخلطه بالسيانيد...
> 
> أتاري الزبون اللي بيشتري مرة.... مابيرجعش تاني.
> ...


أنا برضوا قلت لك كده

السيانيد بيدروخ الناس مش بيسطلهم

سم الفيران هو اللى بيسطلهم يا سيدى

و شوية حنة صغيرة علشان التخميرة و الريحة و نقلل التكلفة و المكسب يزيد

وجع في سيانيدكو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أنا برضوا قلت لك كده
> السيانيد بيدروخ الناس مش بيسطلهم
> سم الفيران هو اللى بيسطلهم يا سيدى
> و شوية حنة صغيرة علشان التخميرة و الريحة و نقلل التكلفة و المكسب يزيد
> وجع في سيانيدكو


وله...

انت بقى لك فترة بتحط قبل إمضاءك "وجع في..." زيي!!!

معاك تصريح؟

وجع في تصاريحكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

ملحوظة: تصاريحنا تكتب فقط بالحفر على خشب المانجروف الذي ينمو على سواحل بحيرة "تيتيكاكا" وتعتمد بالحرق التام في فرن صهر الحديد.... وريني حتجيبه منين بقى؟

----------


## the_chemist

> وله...
> 
> انت بقى لك فترة بتحط قبل إمضاءك "وجع في..." زيي!!!
> 
> معاك تصريح؟
> 
> وجع في تصاريحكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم
> 
> ملحوظة: تصاريحنا تكتب فقط بالحفر على خشب المانجروف الذي ينمو على سواحل بحيرة "تيتيكاكا" وتعتمد بالحرق التام في فرن صهر الحديد.... وريني حتجيبه منين بقى؟


هاهاهاهاهاهىىىىىىىىىىىى

و دى صعبة دى

الواد منص إبن الولية غتوتة اللى ساكنة في الحارة اللى وراكم سرق منك شوية

هااهاهاهاااااى

وجع في خشباتكوااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هاهاهاهاهاهىىىىىىىىىىىى
> و دى صعبة دى
> الواد منص إبن الولية غتوتة اللى ساكنة في الحارة اللى وراكم سرق منك شوية
> هااهاهاهاااااى
> وجع في خشباتكوااااااااااااااااا


سرق ايه يا ابو قلب ابيض...؟

إذا كانت الأصول اللي عندي أساسا... مزورة.

وجع في تزويراتكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## the_chemist

> سرق ايه يا ابو قلب ابيض...؟
> 
> إذا كانت الأصول اللي عندي أساسا... مزورة.
> 
> وجع في تزويراتكوا،
> غتوت الأتلم


ما هو كلنا عارفين أنك معندكش أصول

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى

قال معنديش أصول قال 

يعنى جبت الديب من ديله

كلنا عارفين كده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ما هو كلنا عارفين أنك معندكش أصول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى
> قال معنديش أصول قال 
> يعنى جبت الديب من ديله
> كلنا عارفين كده


صح... ما عنديش غير أصل واحد مني...

لكن عندي مني نسخ كتييييييييييييير.... وكلهم يغتتوا على إبليس في وسط جهنم...أبعت لك كام؟

----------


## the_chemist

> صح... ما عنديش غير أصل واحد مني...
> 
> لكن عندي مني نسخ كتييييييييييييير.... وكلهم يغتتوا على إبليس في وسط جهنم...أبعت لك كام؟


و الله هو إبليس حط صوابعه العشرين في الشق منكم

بس هو يا ترى عشرين صباع و لا عنده أكتر و لا أكلتوهم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> و الله هو إبليس حط صوابعه العشرين في الشق منكم
> بس هو يا ترى عشرين صباع و لا عنده أكتر و لا أكلتوهم


مين إبليس دا؟

آه... دا التلميذ الخايب بتاع تالتة غتاتة...

دا على نياته قوي...

وجع في أباليسكوا،
غتوت الأتلم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*للرفع... لحد ما أتكتك.*

----------


## the_chemist

قال للرفع قال
عرفنا خلاص أنك أنت اللى سرقت الونش بتاع مترو الأنفاق
إلا هو بجد فاق ولا ده ده كلام
وجع في أوناشكم

----------

